# Monday Night RAW 12/22/14 Discussion Thread - Jesus Christ, it's a Christmas Show



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Yay, Piper and an Ambrose vs Wyatt street fight, fun for all the family lmao.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

We finnaly have a thread for the show. This might be quite good, with Piper's Pit and Wyatt/Ambrose


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

I predict both Reigns and Ambrose will win clean.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Let the bitching, commence.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Shittiest Raw of the year incoming.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

All I'm hoping for is the random Rusev on Piper's Pit bit can be the start of him getting his steam back.

but lol at a positive hope.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Reigns vs Big Show :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Who's ready for fuckery? :cole


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Get ready for some rasslin :vince


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

damn finally


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone see Roman Reign's Promo on the pre show. He's bringing an axe to chop down Big Show tonight. :reigns:vince$


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose/Wyatt again.

:ti


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I think the show will be good. :draper2


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

This thread is empty.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Everyone should just post amusing gifs and amusing clips during the next 3 hours :lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Roman Reigns is going to get a huge pop tonight and be so over.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Cena and Reigns to bury the show in the first 10 minutes...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow was that movie on before raw really jingle all the way 2
what garbage that movie was


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Am I the only one who actually likes these shitty Christmas Specials? :toomanykobes


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh god, they're playing shitty Christmas music fpalm


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh ffs what have they done to that entrance ramp..


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

King wants a DIVA for Christmas. What DIVA is King getting for Christmas?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sol Katti said:


> I think the show will be good. :draper2


Why wouldn't it be? 

:duck


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Is this Live?


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Gonna watch the first 20 mins to see what the deal is.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Everyone should just post amusing gifs and amusing clips during the next 3 hours :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Molfino said:


> Let the bitching, commence.


:yes


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fake pops or damn?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Brother!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm ready :mark:


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Shameless Network whoring incoming


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Who else wants Rollins to curbs tomb SantaHogan? 

I do. lol.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Hogan. The ghost of Christmas past.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Santa is here!!


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

What. The. Fuck.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Hulkster comes in.
Let's play a drinking game: We each drink for anytime Hogan fucks up.
I already called the ambulance.


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

I thought Ho Ho Hogan was gonna be Brooke


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"Ho Ho Hogan" :HA


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

SANTA CLAUS IS BRINGING THE HULKSTER ANOTHER TITLE RUN!!!!!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

I hope big show stiffs reigns


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

uttahere


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

... Dafuq? :lmao

I think that's some kind of record...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Look at this.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The fuck is Lawler wearing? :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol Jerrys shirt.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> fake pops or damn?


Fake pop, it died off really fast.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hogan is probably trying to figure out what he's doing with his life right now.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I think thats the smartest dressed Lawler has been in years


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:cry Jerry's sweater, jesus.

I already have a sick feeling in the pit of my stomach and Raw's been on for less than 2 minutes.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Stealing Foley's gimmick, disgraceful.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Hogan is basically a highly paid escort at this point.

Jesus.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

HULKSTER


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Lawler looks like a fucking idiot


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Piper's pit should be fun!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK IS LAWLER WEARING


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Dawnbreaker said:


> What. The. Fuck.


Some about now add "Ho Ho Hogan" on his wikipedia


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> Oh god, they're playing shitty Christmas music fpalm


What do you think there going to play? Death Metal? 

Its the Christmas special. Shocking they would play Christmas music. fpalm


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Who else wants Rollins to curbs tomb SantaHogan?
> 
> I do. lol.


He should Curb Stomp Hornswoggle dressed as an elf.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Lawler looks like a Miami Coke kingpin from the 1970's.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck this old bitch bastard.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HiddenFlaw said:


> I hope big show stiffs reigns


Whats it matter if he does or not? He "hits like a bitch"


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Reigns gonna Chop down the Big Show with an axe tonight. It's like Roman Reigns thinks Big Show's a Christmas Tree or something.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I wonder if some fans will ask for refunds


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Somebody get the Ho Train for Ho Ho Hogan!


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Ho Ho Shut the fuck up :bored


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Apparently there are a lot of Hogan fans up north.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

He is actually getting them to chant.
Well fuck me, this is gotta be the biggest chant we've had in a long ass time.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Hogan isn't over, the ho ho ho chant is.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Hogan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns/Show. Talk about the blind leading the blind.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Roman pop :cole


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Super Dragon Sign. :heyman6


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

I can't take this anymore.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Gotta make him look strong!


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Cena and Hogan are here.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

fuck cena


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So a ******* cult leader is "kooky."

At least he remembered what Dean's nickname was.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Here's this fucktard.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sniff dicks incoming


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Big Show vs Reigns. A Christmas present no-one wants

34th Street Fight :booklel


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Why is this twat interrupting the GOAT?


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

No, no, please no!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I just flipped on Raw...the fuck am I looking at?!?!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fact that they're making me want to tap out only 4 minutes in says something.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Here is golden boy


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Cena :mark:


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Hogan fans up north, Most Cena haters up north. I think it's an even trade.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Roman Empire said:


> Apparently there are a lot of Hogan fans up north.


Old school wrestling town


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

What you gonna do when Ho Ho Hogan says Silverdome...


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Come on Cena, you're interrupting Hogan now!?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ho Ho Hogan and The Grinch Cena


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Time to leech off of Hogan Cenation MY TIME IS NOW :cena2


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao This is already garbage


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BUHLEE DAT BROTHER


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

there wasting no time tonight. hogan and cena in the first 5 minutes. this site is going to blow.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh No No, not Cena


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Time to turn off, Will be back in 15mins when its over


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Hogan really needs that money, doesn't he?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm surprised Cena doesn't have his own Christmas shirt.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Superman himself


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BELEE DAT BRUTHER


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

I get that hating Hogan makes you cool with Smarks, but some of you gys are acting like he neat you as a child, Jesus


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah those who boo Cena are naughty unk4


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena always clamouring to get a bit of shine from one of the biggest stars


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Old school wrestling town


Is it? Interesting. That must be why they got Piper here too.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WTF happened to this board? It looks terrible. Like the ads are vomiting over the text and pictures. 

We have WWE to vomit on us-We don't need the website to do the same.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

God get off my screen Cena.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

If Sting comes in :Jordan


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Dear god... make it stop!!!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

WE WANT LESNAR

PARTYS OVER GRANDPA


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena. goddamn it. I FUCKING HATE YOU!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Frozen is ruined for me


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

This crowd...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I cringe everytime Cena tries to be funny.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Why Vince ? Why


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I assume we will have no Lesnar tonight.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SP103 said:


> WTF happened to this board? It looks terrible. Like the ads are vomiting over the text and pictures.
> 
> We have WWE to vomit on us-We don't need the website to do the same.


put it on legacy 1


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

SOMEBODY STOP HIM!!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Singing Let it Go fpalm


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Parties over grandpa :brock


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

DO NOT RUIN FROZEN FOR ME CENA


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Give us a shout when Cena stops talking somebody, thanks


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Not funny


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Money well spent on Lesnar use last week :vince$


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

I hate Frozen's soundtrack but I definitely hate it even more now.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Is this a fucking joke? This is the same guy who was member of the greatest stable ever, during the best time this business has ever seen... and now he's in his 60's and dressing as Santa.

This is just embarrassing.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Seth Rollins needs a new theme song.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Lolz. Logged in as soon as Cena started singing just to see the reaction here. Did not disappoint.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

FROZEN MUDKIPZ said:


> If Sting comes in :Jordan


Sting drops from the rafters, gives Cena a present, and then goes back up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't know why but I feel like I'm watching a taped Raw.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

"Wow, it's sure noisy here in [insert current city]!"
*waits for predictable cheering to make it seem like people like him*
*punchable smirk*


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

What the fuck is Cena wearing?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Booty had ho-ho-hogan like..


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Why the fuck is Cena coming out laughing and smiling when he got his ass beat last week...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Roman Empire said:


> Is it? Interesting. That must be why they got Piper here too.


Home of the original AWA founded by Verne Gagne himself.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"You're not funny, and nobody likes you!"


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Goddamn, sent Roman Reigns out to spear Cena and get this awful promo over with.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Cena is wearing plad shorts.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena is complaining but he wasnt complaining how he won his match at the PPV with Reigns helping him win


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Xiao said:


>


Oh the good old days


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Gotta get my win back :cena3


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

They're trying to recap something serious while Hogan is standing in the ring dressed as Santa Claus.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Aw fuck. Should have avoided this Raw. So many bad Christmas puns


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I want to burry him Cenation give me his AAAAASS :cena5


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

But I don't want :cole in my stocking


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I've honestly warmed up to Rollins more these past few weeks.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Finally; someone entertaining has arrived!


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Rollins here to save the show, as always. :cheer


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What does this have to do with Santa Hogan?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Since this is a Christmas Raw, Cena is to me what an alarm clock is to Billy Bob Thorton


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

SETH THE GAWDDDDDDDD


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

End of Eras Match - Hogan vs. Cena at the WMXXXI kickoff show! Book it now.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

John Cena has ruined Christmas


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Haven't seen Frozen yet but is it a good movie?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

More rematches. Glad they're mixing it up for once.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Preach it Rollins.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

tell it like it is Rollins!


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

Truest thing Seth Rollins ever said.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

GET HIM SETH!!!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

J&J :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Rollins GOATing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

God bless you, you sexy bastard. :rollins


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I feel like Rollins and Cena have been opening the show with promos FOREVER. Move on already, FUCK.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Stomp on his head Seth PLEASE do it!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Cena vs Rollins
Ambrose vs Wyatt

I feel like I've seen this show before.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hogan in that suit. :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Rollins is


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

A rematch for last weeks main event which was a rematch from TLC


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rollins has reallhy improved on the mic ten fold


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I feel like all the opening segments in the past month or so have basically the exact same thing every week. So pointless


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

My gosh. This is going off a bad start.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jaime Noble and Joey Mercury..Your time was..never..


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Rollins still sucks on the mic, just imagine when he becomes a face 




Cena 3.0


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Seth>>>>>>

I'm so overjoyed seeing Seth improving every week, this shit is beautiful yo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fans still chanting "You Sold Out"

:jordan4


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Seth's promo is really good to this point. All hail the Seth Rollins era.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hogan can't not look like a fool during this promo.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

It's amazing how far Seth has come since his debut on the mic :clap


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins is slaying bitches left and right on the mic. At least 2 out of the 3 improved in The Shield, babygurl.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Rollins doing great right now. His mic work has really improved over the past year.


...other than the "ho-ho-hogan" line that they clearly forced him to say.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Why must all the heels say how much they respect Cena and what a legend he is even when they're directly involved in a storyline with him? fpalm

Fuck Cena, Seth. He's just in your way.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

"The Seth Rollins era", sounds good to me.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"He's a farce."

Truer words.........


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope Seth put "some bass for my voice" on his Christmas wish list. *


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Seth is awesome lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Man, I'm disturbed ... I think I might be in love with Rollins ... O__O


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

If I were Rollins, when they chanted you sold out I woulda responded you want to talk about a sell out? Cena went from thuganomics to fruity pebbles.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I agree with Seth, poor Triple H is unemployed and sitting at home because Cena took their job. Where is your christmas spirit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brandough said:


> Rollins still sucks on the mic, just imagine when he becomes a face
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's saving the hell out of this segment.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hogan. :lol


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

El Capitano said:


> It's amazing how far Seth has come since his debut on the mic :clap


A-fucking-greed, it's why he's going to be 'the guy'; Seth gets better every time he picks the damn thing up.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:maury Hogan looks so fucking stupid in that Santa suit.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm depress just watching RAW period every Monday. Careless about Friday because I don't watch it....


Plus repeating about what Sting did at the PPV. Blah blah blah.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Rollins REALLLY wants that match against Sting.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Can we shut this guy up already and get to Roman. The man who is over


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rollins is quite a whiny bitch


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Why does Seth keep bringing up Sting and call him The Vigilante?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:applause


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

They need to do away with the nickname thing for everyone it's getting annoying


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Can really see a lot of Triple H in Seths promo's.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Brock needs to come out when Hogan is in Santa gear.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Sting Vs. Seth Rollins for the Money In The Bank brief case!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'The vigilante' :lol

Aren't WWE allowed to call him 'The Icon' or something?


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

El Capitano said:


>


Ho Ho Hogan Brother!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Can we shut this guy up already and get to Roman. The man who is over


Yeah, because getting "you sold out" chants 6 months later means you're "not over." fpalm


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

No. YOU shut up, John.


YOU SHUT UP.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rollins with a great promo and all Cena can say is shut up UGH


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh shut the fuck up, David Silver.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Eddie chants! :lol


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

It's ironic because Cena usually puts me to sleep.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Did he just compare Rollins to Eddie?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

What a good guy Cena is :cole


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

"You're putting people asleep."

Really, Cena? You'd certainly know a lot about that...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Every week adding Sting name to his promos


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

The Vigilante Sting :no:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Vince: Hogan you want 1 more match?
Hogan: You know it brother!
Vince: Put this Santa outfit and get into the ring.
Hogan: HO HO HO Brother!


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA CENAISFUNNY HAHAHAHAHA

No. :bored


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Every time Rollins is cutting a promo Cena just verbally fucks him in the ass right afterwards :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena's go to phrase now, "No, you shut up!"

:lol Good Christ is he awful.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena is the real coward. he is the one guy in the WWE when his friends get beat up he NEVER comes to the ring to save them.
Even though they always come to save his ass.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Brock needs to come out when Hogan is in Santa gear.


Then Lesnar needs to say Christmas is over Grandpa.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Rollins vs Cena. Again. For fucks sake.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm assuming here that guest RAW hosts are... in charge? But Cena is the only person to bring the authority back.

What in the fuck?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

This match again. fpalm


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

How nauseating...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cena vs Rollins again?! fpalm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bets on a DQ finish :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did Hogan just grab his crotch?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RAW IS REMATCH


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Hogan just gave me an out, good lookin out, brother!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cena v. Rollins - Opening match


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This is what Wrestling has become folks.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Another Cena/Rollins match. fpalm

Well, it was nice knowing you Rollins. It's time for Cena to eat. :cena5


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

This again.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

That was a Hollywood Hogan laugh.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Guy who made that thread about Rollins 20min promos was right

That was brutal man


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

"Hogan Ha Ha Ha"

?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, because getting "you sold out" chants 6 months later means you're "not over." fpalm


:surprise:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just end the show already. Not just this episode but the entire series. We're in final seasons of Martin and Roseanne stages.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Gives Rollins a good 5 minute promo to sell a feud.

Cena afterwards: "Just shut up!" 

:cena4


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena vs Rollins... Now that's a first!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Cena and Rollins... in a *bury Rollins' credibility* match.

And to think.... we just had two of those last week!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Imagine what Seth sounded like before puberty. :maisie2*


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Seth vs Cena - The New Cena vs Orton


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Fuck yes I love seeing the same matches over and over again let's go!!!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm already sick of Cena vs Rollins and the 2 goons.

It was OK at TLC, but do we really need the same fucking match milked for the next 6 months?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is so fucking corny. Nice of them to do a Frozen reference... after everybody already moved on from that shit months ago.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Watch Cena kick out of the curb stomp and pin Rollins clean fpalm


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't mean to pile on Cena, but I'm glad they cut to commercial. Of all the people that pose with The Immortal Hulk Hogan, Cena is the worst. He is the only one that can't pose in sync with Hulk. Makes no sense, and its disrespectful.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Captain Edd said:


> Every time Rollins is cutting a promo Cena just verbally fucks him in the ass right afterwards :lol


Uhh...no.

Cena sounds stupid with his promos.


He does a way better job of f'ing HIMSELF in the ass whenever he opens his mouth.


Seth is doing fine.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So do I watch the match or just wait for a text message that Kane ran in for the DQ.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another fresh match up for Monday Night Raaaaaaaaaaaw.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Molfino said:


> Can really see a lot of Triple H in Seths promo's.





-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dumpster fire Raw. 

Cena checking out early to fly back to Tampon Bay or West Newbury MA. 

Go to Tampa jack-ass.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Hopefully that is Cena done for the night early then being in the first match, now that would be a Christmas present, but somehow can't see it


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Cena has nothing to contribute to anything anyone says on the mic. He just ignores what they says and resorts to shit jokes to get cheap pops. The face of the company is a complete bellend.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

I tuned in late, I was afraid I lost a good promo. Then I saw Hogan in the santa suit and Cena in the ring. Now I'm glad I tuned in late and didn't ave to witness that.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, because getting "you sold out" chants 6 months later means you're "not over." fpalm


And as if Reigns is getting sustained pops.... oh wait he isnt. Seth with J&J is the best weekly act on the show right now with the horrid writing for Ambrose/Bray's near destruction and Bryan out. People need to stop tearing the people they dont like down and build everyone up and maybe things would be more enjoyable. On another note, Seth is playing the little shit role to a tee.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Imagine what Seth sounded like before puberty. :maisie2*


Theodore from Alvin and the Chipmunks.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Well I'm gonna go cook dinner. Let me know if anything interesting happens.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Then Lesnar needs to say Christmas is over Grandpa.


Shocked that didn't occur.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Just end the show already. Not just this episode but the entire series. We're in final seasons of Martin and Roseanne stages.


:batista3


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Cena needs to go. Roman needs to take over asap


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Time for MNF


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

This is sad. Rollins has grown enough, he's now at a point where he's able to stand on his own as a heel. Stop forcing the Authority into this.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> So do I watch the match or just wait for a text message that Kane ran in for the DQ.


:lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Vince what in the hell are you thinking? This is their third match in a week


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> So do I watch the match or just wait for a text message that Kane ran in for the DQ.


50/50 Right now. I think they are slowly breaking Kane away from Rollins.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Third match between these two in 8 days. 

Yeah, that's not overkill or anything.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Just end the show already. Not just this episode but the entire series. We're in final seasons of Martin and Roseanne stages.


:laugh:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

3 seconds in "CENA SUCKS" :cena3


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Seth really has improved on the mic, him and ambrose really should be on top of WWE.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Even though this is a rematch these two have good chemistry, really liked their match at TLC & last week.


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> And as if Reigns is getting sustained pops.... oh wait he isnt. Seth with J&J is the best weekly act on the show right now with the horrid writing for Ambrose/Bray's near destruction and Bryan out. People need to stop tearing the people they dont like down and build everyone up and maybe things would be more enjoyable. On another note, Seth is playing the little shit role to a tee.


The best weekly act would be Miz and Mizdow my good man.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The good news is this should be the last time these two fight for a long time since Orton will be back next week


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Cena needs to go. Roman needs to take over asap


I prefer neither.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Happy Festivus from The Costanza's said:


> What do you think there going to play? Death Metal?
> 
> Its the Christmas special. Shocking they would play Christmas music. fpalm


Does this shit HAVE to be so fucking cheesy though?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> 3 seconds in "CENA SUCKS" :cena3


He's more stale than Hogan was in '93.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

WWE is so good at overdoing matches to the point where I have no interest in it. This match-up could have been fresh, but it's been watered down these last few weeks.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for telling us what that briefcase is for, I've always wondered about that


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Tuned in... saw the shit on, channel surfed, came back to Seth saying both were legends that brought the WWE to new heights (how in the fuck is this low in any way a new height?!) and that was that. No fucking way I'm suffering through this shit.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I've only just noticed how big Rollins has gotten. The guy looks only slightly smaller than Cena which is impressive


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TromaDogg said:


> I'm already sick of Cena vs Rollins and the 2 goons.
> 
> It was OK at TLC, but do we really need the same fucking match milked for the next 6 months?


2014 has been the worst year in WWE since God knows when. Is it worse than 2011?


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

When was the last time Cena got pinned on RAw 1-2-3 with no sort of interference/weapons, outside fuckery etc?


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

How in the hell half of the audience still shouts "Lets Go Cena"?! 10.000 plants i guess


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

What do you guys think John got for Christmas from Nikki Bella?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Did anyone else see that sign that said "#Seth Rollins looks so Indy"


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

DROP KICK BY CENA! OH NO A NEW MOVE OF DOOM


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena has atrocious selling and drop kick skills.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

dat dropkick...

It's carcinogenic.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> Does this shit HAVE to be so fucking cheesy though?


Come on









Get in the spirit brother!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

He's beating Cena up, this won't end well :lol


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> What do you guys think John got for Christmas from Nikki Bella?


blowjob?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

THESE HOES AIN'T LOYAL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brandough said:


> Did anyone else see that sign that said "#Seth Rollins looks so Indy"


No. But that's a compliment these days. Better than looking " 2014 WWE."


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> What do you guys think John got for Christmas from Nikki Bella?


The clap? :toomanykobes


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Tuned in... saw the shit on, channel surfed, came back to Seth saying both were legends that brought the WWE to new heights (how in the fuck is this low in any way a new height?!) and that was that. No fucking way I'm suffering through this shit.


I swear, Kabraxal, I was ready to bust my tv when I heard that blatant ASS KISSING by Seth.

I bet Vince told him to say that in regards to Fruity Pebbles man. 

Legends, my ass. Cena is a Legend as far as being OVER-PUSHED, OVER-PAID, AND OVER-RATED.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

i love how rollins acts like hes screaming loud but instead hes just opening his mouth and whispering...dumb


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Cena has atrocious selling and drop kick skills.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Atrocious lariat.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> What do you guys think John got for Christmas from Nikki Bella?


Some booze and Viagra


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He isn't as talented as he thinks he is. :lawler

This candle wax motherfucker.


----------



## Madness18 (Jul 10, 2014)

Somebody teach this clown Cena how to throw a fucking dropkick.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

El Capitano said:


> The clap? :toomanykobes


:clap


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Raw wouldn't be Raw if Kane doesn't interfere at some point tonight


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena's clotheslines. :jordan4

And he's been wrestling for how long, now?


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

I dont know what annoys me more.

John Cena matches or that fucking Gucci Guilty advert in every UK advert break.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Amber B said:


> He isn't as talented as he thinks he is. :lawler
> 
> *This candle wax motherfucker.*


mother of Jerry lawler that was fani!!!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Roman Reigns is going HUNTING for a Christmas Tree tonight guys. He said he's bringing his Axe.....


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Cena's clotheslines. :jordan4
> 
> And he's been wrestling for how long, now?


His giant Popeye arms are so STRONG that he doesn't need to put effort into it :cena5


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

How many fucking times are we going to see Cena/Rollins what the motherfucking shit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

El Capitano said:


> The clap? :toomanykobes


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hope :reigns cut one of his legendary promos tonight.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Why can't Lawler say something like "...and the scary thing is I think Rollins might be as talented as he says he is."

Nope gotta bury.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Frak your "entertainment experience" Vince. WWE Live can KMLWA.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

El Capitano said:


> The clap? :toomanykobes







What a maneuverrrrrrrr :vince


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

I saw Damien on a commercial already worth watching :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jatt Kidd said:


> How many fucking times are we going to see Cena/Rollins what the motherfucking shit.


They usually have pretty good matches against one another, but it is overfuckinkill.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What is WWE immortals?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Jatt Kidd said:


> How many fucking times are we going to see Cena/Rollins what the motherfucking shit.


They're having a best of 179 series it seems.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

that dodge by Seth :lmao :lmao


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

i laugh everytime i see cena miss a shoulder block. hes like a retarded fish


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

A tope is a heel move now? Mmmkay.

Get that moveset straight, Seth.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Jamie Noble is having fun :jbl


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Hope :reigns cut one of his legendary promos tonight.


You missed his first legendary promo tonight on the pre show. He said on the pre show that he's going Christmas Tree HUNTING tonight and that Big Show is the Christmas Tree....


----------



## Madness18 (Jul 10, 2014)

For my 100th post I'd just like to say John Cena FUCKING SUCKS! Fuck this walking billboard!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

That was NOT a flying knee, Cole.


That was an attempt at the CurbStomp, jackass.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Cena is wearing plaid shorts? Thats .... new


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Hope :reigns cut one of his legendary promos tonight.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> 2014 has been the worst year in WWE since God knows when. Is it worse than 2011?


It's definitely on a level with 2011, which I honestly thought was even worse than the reign of Diesel back in 1995.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I swear to god i hate that fucking song Let It Go so much i'd cunt punch anyone singing it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> What is WWE immortals?


:cena2 :cena3 :cena4 :cena5 :cena


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> You missed his first legendary promo tonight on the pre show. He said on the pre show that he's going Christmas Tree HUNTING tonight and that Big Show is the Christmas Tree....


Damn, hope they replay it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So sad to think back 10-15+ years and see rabid, lunatic fans in the front row. Now look, kids dressed in Sheena gear and their balding fathers


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

Wake me up when the goddess Paige shows up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> So sad to think back 10-15+ years and see rabid, lunatic fans in the front row. Now look, kids dressed in Sheena gear and their balding fathers


And some of the fathers are in Cena gear.

:jordan4


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> Wake me up when the goddess Paige shows up.


Have a good night.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah. Vince or HHH must've ripped Tito Jackson a new one via headset for that comment. :lawler


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BATISTA BOMB BAH GAWD!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cena stealing Owens power bomb sorta


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> And some of the fathers are in Cena gear.
> 
> :jordan4


They have no shame.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TromaDogg said:


> It's definitely on a level with 2011, which I honestly thought was even worse than the reign of Diesel back in 1995.


And it started with so much promise too with Bryan's Mania title win. Product fell off a cliff after he got injured.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Gotta admit, these two have awesome chemistry in the ring.


----------



## Madness18 (Jul 10, 2014)

Here we go with the 5 merchandise shuffle.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh fuck you! You just have to hit that Five Knuckle shit.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Cena stealing Owens power bomb sorta


Literally what I thought the second he did that. Still pretty good, though.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow, Cena stole Kevin Owen's finish basically. What the fuck man, way to make the guys finisher look weak. Was the roster really THAT offended by NXT?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> You missed his first legendary promo tonight on the pre show. He said on the pre show that he's going Christmas Tree HUNTING tonight and that Big Show is the Christmas Tree....


I want you to be joking about this but I kinda want this to be true. I don't know what to feel.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

At least Seth is kicking out.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

RenegadeTG07 said:


> Gotta admit, these two have awesome chemistry in the ring.


Rollins can have a great match with anyone.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> So sad to think back 10-15+ years and see rabid, lunatic fans in the front row. Now look, kids dressed in Sheena gear and their balding fathers


That fan base was flushed away at the hands of WWE. 


2003-2008 was the moment of the great flush out of classic fans. 

I dropped out at 2004, 


Some of these fans re-surfaced in 2008, but at TNA when they were getting traction. Some of those fans are still there, older audience. 
Kids are more abundant than ever in WWE's audience.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

At times Cena looks so immobile. Dude needs at least six months off.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

If there's one thing I do have to give Cena's in-ring ability, it's that he executes a powerbomb as well as anyone since Nash.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

This match>>>>>

The chemistry with these two>>>>


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Has Cena EVER beat anyone with that top rope legdrop?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This guy can't bend his leg all the way :cena4


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> Wow, Cena stole Kevin Owen's finish basically. What the fuck man, way to make the guys finisher look weak. Was the roster really THAT offended by NXT?


Cena can't have others looking better than him :cena5


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The fuck is WWE Immortals?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Every week with that Rollins plancha spot.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Stinger Fan said:


> Wow, Cena stole Kevin Owen's finish basically. What the fuck man, way to make the guys finisher look weak. Was the roster really THAT offended by NXT?


"Hey kevin, your signature power bomb looks too much like mine, if you don't want to be fired I suggest you stop using it" :cena5


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:banderas @ Cena/Rollins chemistry. Still hope they don't have anymore matches after this, though. At least for a while.


Stinger Fan said:


> Wow, Cena stole Kevin Owen's finish basically. What the fuck man, way to make the guys finisher look weak. Was the roster really THAT offended by NXT?


fpalm Okay, now you're losing me.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

fpalm this is awesome fpalm
really?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Hate me all you want, but I really do like Cena's top rope leg drop.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

This Raw needs some New Day :dance:dance

How is this match 'awesome', BTW?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Has Cena EVER beat anyone with that top rope legdrop?


Don't give them any ideas, please!

:vince5


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins is really strong.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

This is awesome chants.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

While the feud is starting to bore me, I will say these two have pretty good chemistry.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

That sinister smile :cole


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Could they have zoomed in on Rollins' perv-smile any more?


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

J&J faggotry


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Eulonzo said:


> :banderas @ Cena/Rollins chemistry. Still hope they don't have anymore matches after this, though. At least for a while.
> 
> fpalm Okay, now you're losing me.


Push upward to powerbomb is what Kevin Owens used to finish CJ Parker on NXT R Evolution


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

SWEET LORD JESUS :duck


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

CENAWINSLOL.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

The power of Cena! :cole


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

LMAOOO I fucking can't


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

No Rollins isn't buried


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

and this is why we need Roman


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah Man. Fuck this shit.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Cena does it! Cena does it! :cole


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Shitstorm in 3, 2, 1........


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

:cena3 

Got to seal these fools up.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Are you fucking kidding me


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Can cena wins be any more generic. Like it is so obvious how it'll finish


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow. Talk about burying your top heel...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

He buried the fuck out of Rollins.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

3 on 1

I WIN LOL :cena4


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Cena over comes the odds


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Good Guy Cena Wins :cena3


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Son of a bitch. That protection for Cena is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Crap match. Crap finish. Awful, same OLD SHIT.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow. I don't even...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UGH the burial of Rollins continues so Reigns can be the top guy
this fucking company


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Amber B said:


> I want you to be joking about this but I kinda want this to be true. I don't know what to feel.


Not Joking. He also said he's bringing his axe and chopping Big Show down. He cocked his arm when he did it.... :berried


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena, with 2 finishers stored, scores the pin


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

And that is how matches against Cena goes.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Really? THATS how you make your top heel lose fpalm

I get that it's Christmas and the faces have to win but why the fuck do you make your heels looks so weak


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

This shit I can't even :lol WTF :maury


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Good match, wish they wouldn't have let Rollins lose via pinfall though.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

LOL. Poor Rollins. What a joke that the "future" has been jobbed out completely.

Gotta make sure Cena looks strong.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

LOL. WWE...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Fucking garbage


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Cena overcomes 3-1, well I'm shocked


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:maury Cena beat Rollins two times in a week


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

This is so unnecesary... Why? Really, why Cena needs to win that in such Superman fashion?


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

Okay WF, you have reason to bitch about that one.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

You people really complain about everything.

That was a good match, for fuck sakes stop getting caught up in Wins & Losses. Especially not on a damn Christmas episode where the fans go home happy.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I think Cena is trying to overcome the odds more than Rey Mysterio.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Man when rollins cashes he gonna be such a legit threatening champion
:fpalm


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

I remember the good old days, when Joey Mercury was a dominant Tag Team Champ and Jamie Noble held the Cruiserweight Belt for a long time.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Cena wins you guys... who could have predicted this?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Cena didn't put a guy over? I am SHOCKED!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad Rollins finally let Cena destroy him. That kid has a bright future


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Can someone tell me why John Cena needed to win that?

Its just sad...


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Super Cena Is Back


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

..........aaaaaaaaaaand, suddenly Rollins' win last week means a whole lot less.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cena wins! :lol 

Pipers Pit!


----------



## Madness18 (Jul 10, 2014)

FUCK JOHN CENA!! GO BLOW COCK IN KALAMAZOO YOU POLITICKING SON OF A BITCH!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> The fuck is WWE Immortals?


Some mobile game made by the people who did Mortal Kombat, I think.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Way to make Rollins look like a bitch.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

FUCK THIS!!! 

So Cena wins at the PPV because he HAS to in order to keep that Lesnar Rumble match intact. 

Rollins wins the next night on Raw to even it out, but oh wait, Cena has to win the next week because FUCK giving a heel any kind of momentum!!! 

What reason was there for Cena to win that match? What reason was there to even have this match?!?!? Why can't Rollins run with the big win last week and keep building? No, no no just fuck that. We can't have that!


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

never saw that one coming


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Haven't watched wrestling in months, can someone catch me up with the important stuff?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:berried :Jordan2

Thank goodness I don't pay for this. Christmas episode or not, they just made Rollins look like a chump.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Hate me all you want, but I really do like Cena's top rope leg drop.


I like it too, and IMO, Rollins sells it the best. When others sell it, it looks like they're a botch a way from breaking their neck (or Cena breaking their neck, whatever). Rollins at least doesn't land/sell a certain way where he could fuck up his neck.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow. fpalm


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Disgusting.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Not surprised. Christmas week, make Cena win dammit :vince3


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Rollins must not be very well protected after all.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh no... I thought the match was great, but what a bullshit finish. You know Cena had some "input" to the booking there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The most protected wrestler in wrestling history.

Fact.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

this terrible raw needs AJ & Paige to save it.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS?

Ok, fair enough if they want Cena to win, but that was fucking embarrassing for Rollins.

THIS IS WHY WWE NO LONGER HAS ANY STARS ON THE CURRENT ROSTER


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

They basically threw away a three month Cena-Rollins program as a tv feud.

The WWE is reminding me of WCW in the last days.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE doesn't do heels on top, especially not around Christmas. 


IF that's what you people were looking for, you better fire up WWE Network and look at some old Attitude Era clips, or WCW Nitro were heels got to clobber the whole show. 

Watch Hogan and Bischoff, or Nash rob the good guy. :cena3


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Some mobile game made by the people who did Mortal Kombat, I think.


Since it's WWE related, it's probably unplayable shit :HA


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> Haven't watched wrestling in months, can someone catch me up with the important stuff?


The only important thing that happened was Sting's return at Survivor Series


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

so many cry babies!! Its a christmas RAW heels are not winning.

and Rollins is upper card and Cena is a legend. Of course he is going to lose!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"ROLLINS LOOKS SO STRONG!1!! HEZ A CREDIBLE HEEL!!! HEZ SO PROTECTED!!" :maury*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> Haven't watched wrestling in months, can someone catch me up with the important stuff?


Cena is #1 contender.

No one matters outside of :cena4 :reigns :vince3


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

and the point of that match was?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a feeling all the faces will win tonight.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> You people really complain about everything.
> 
> That was a good match, for fuck sakes stop getting caught up in Wins & Losses. Especially not on a damn Christmas episode where the fans go home happy.


Ya but Cena didn't need ANOTHER win against Rollins. Why have that rematch? Let him face someone else , Rollins could use a couple wins soon


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Muppets ad on Sky. A sure thing on TV at Christmas, along with Morecambe & Wise, The Two Ronnies and Jason & the Argonauts

:clap


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

For fuck sake. The ONE time I would've preferred a DQ finish. 38 minutes in and I'm already done with RAW.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Even if they wanted Cena to win, there were like 1000 better options to book it.

That was awful.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

I give in, just please make it better someone


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Home of the original AWA founded by Verne Gagne himself.


Really? I had no I idea, thanks for the info.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

MysticRVD said:


> I'm glad Rollins finally let Cena destroy him. That kid has a bright future


:vince2 That's all fine and good, but what's next for Cena?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Rollins losing. Comedy at it's finest. :maury


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Why did Cena have to win? god. fpalm


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I just imagine Vince in the back every week, torn: "make cena look strong! Wait dammit we have to make roman look really strong! Have cena beat that aqua man looking kid, and make sure he gives an aa to those two midgets at the same time! But wait dammit we have to make sure that doesn't make roman look weak! Have roman superman punch big show and spear him into a Christmas tree! Dammit I want them to look strong!"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> You people really complain about everything.
> 
> That was a good match, for fuck sakes stop getting caught up in Wins & Losses. Especially not on a damn Christmas episode where the fans go home happy.


Wins and losses kind of matter when you're trying to build up stars and even-steven booking is making no one stand out.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> The most protected wrestler in wrestling history.
> 
> Fact.


The most overrated one too(the way WWE hypes him). The biggest fucking prick in wrestling history as well.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

dmccourt95 said:


> I give in, just please make it better someone


i'm afraid i got some baaaaad newwwwwshh!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Some mobile game made by the people who did Mortal Kombat, I think.


:cena3 BRUTALITY


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Jobber intros for both!

:duck


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

lol


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

LMFAO Kane!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Too bad they don't do wins and losses based on talent. Guys like Cena and Reigns would barely ever win a fucking match. Fucking hacks.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh, Swagger! :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Kane interrupted Christmas


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey Swagger about to put over Fandango


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

The fuck was that


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jobber entrances for both.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Uh oh, Hoss... Uh oh...


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I swear people on here act like heels are suppose to win every match


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Corporate Kane has become Humbug Kane


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The fuck was that with Kane?

Kane - Life's DQ run-in.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Missed that, did Seth get beat clean? Can't be?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Swagger jobbing to Fandango?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE is shit. There, I said it.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Thwagger be prepared Swagger is about to do the job to Fan.....dannnnn....gooooo unk4


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

BAH HUMBUG should be Kane's new catchphrase.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

jobber entrance for swagger and fandango LOL. Why even have this match hahha


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Why did Cena have to win? god. fpalm


Because Good Guys always end up on top. :cena3


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

TromaDogg said:


> :vince2 That's all fine and good, but what's next for Cena?


Third bury is the charm :vince2


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Don't know if Kane's line delivery was really bad then, or he's actually as bored as the rest of us?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brandough said:


> I swear people on here act like heels are suppose to win every match


Yes. Because John Cena hasn't won enough matches in his time.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This RAW sucks I can tell before the 3 hours are up.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Rollins has been losing left and right every since Triple H has been gone. They have ZERO interest in making Rollins look strong when Triple H is not in the picture.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This Fandango may be new but he is not improved!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Sean Waltman ‏@TheRealXPac 

I don't understand what net gain for either guy, or the product as a whole, by doing that.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Fuck me, this commentary. I'd rather _listen_ to paint dry


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

fans dont give a shit about these two


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

TromaDogg said:


> :vince2 That's all fine and good, but what's next for Cena?


If I had to guess Rusev.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey its swagger and fandango two great talents who have been buried repeatedly and now are having a random match with no build up.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Lame.


SWAGGER....BURIED.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Well damn :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Are you fucking kidding me? fpalm


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Swaggs got squashed :maury


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Swagger is buried lol.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

YES


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Hahahahaha Swagger jobbed to Fandango lmaoooooo


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Fandango with a gimmick change?!  I missed a lot.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Fandango beating Swagger :maury WHY


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

did swagger just get squashed by fandango


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Da hell ref? What kinda madness..


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Well this makes sense


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Swagger out here takin L's to Fandango :maury :maury :maury


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I feel your pain, Ms. Thwagger


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I think Swagger is going to be the only face to lose tonight


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

So, they're pushing Fandango...

Where the frak is Cesaro? Why isn't he getting a motherfrakking push?


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Swagger jobbing in no time


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

2 matches tonight so far, and neither one of them served any purpose other than to kill some air time. Vince belongs in an old folks home. I can't wait until the inevitable happens...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Both are jobbers, next.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Hope for her sake Thwagger decided to not tune in tonight.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> Sean Waltman ‏@TheRealXPac
> 
> I don't understand what net gain for either guy, or the product as a whole, by doing that.


Making Cena look strong at the expense of talent has been going on for years, by now we shouldn't expect less from WWE


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Kind of predicting Ziggler to lose the championship tonight.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh Swagger, what are they doing to you?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The Intercontinental Champion.......Billy Gunn


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

swagger should start a new jobber squad stable.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Talk about getting buried, Fandango beating Jack? sigh. It was a good run, man.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE aka piece of shit trashbag company that doesn't know talent if it slapped them in their face.

They have a vendetta against Swagger. There's no other excuse for him being squashed like that.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Reigns squashes Fandango, Fandango squashes Swagger.

What an interesting food chain WWE has. Does it mean that Roman can kill Swagger with one glance ?


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Harper takes the belt back tonight right? :harper


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

Was enjoying Ho Ho Hogan until that tool Cena came in and completely sucked all the fun out of it, god was he dreadful, Seth calling them both legends, Hogan definately but Cena Hell No and never will be.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The only thing Ziggler doesn't sell is promos


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Fandango needs more mic time. Just putting him in matches aren't going to cut it. 

He needs to flow with the fans. Maybe get some of the heat reaction, then perhaps we can see another aspect of his character than just him tango dancing in the ring.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Great promo by Ziggler fair play :clap


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why doesn't Vince look Ziggler again
He could be another HBK fi they booked him right


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

BEST FOUR COLLY BIRDS said:


> Hope for her sake Thwagger decided to not tune in tonight.


I have some bad news for you.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Ziggler is boring


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Another Harper/Ziggler match? Merry Rematchamania everyone!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ziggler is asskissing a lot.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I fell sorry for Fandando and Swagger. This win will mean nothing for Fandango and just hurt more Swagger. No one really wins.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Is Ziggler sick or something why are you talking like that?

Damn good wrestler but his promos...sheesh.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

What a monotone boring promo by Ziggles.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Dolph getting better and better on the stick every week.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I fell asleep during that Billy Gunn promo.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Swagger. His restarted momentum from Zeb being injured by Rusev lasted for only 15 seconds and now both his momentum _and_ his mouthpiece are now kaput. :\


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

A decent promo from Dolph...

Where the hell is that guy's main event push? Oh, that's right. Vince can't have him stealing Reigns' spotlight.

Frak this company. Frak it long. Frak it hard.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Raw is repeat


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

That why you need to go back to 2 hours and bring back the local jobber format for the midcard


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> WWE aka piece of shit trashbag company that doesn't know talent if it slapped them in their face.
> 
> They have a vendetta against Swagger. There's no other excuse for him being squashed like that.


They may just think he's enhancement talent. They're giving Fandango a push, such as it is, so he's got to beat somebody. And it's clear what they think of Swagger, so......


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Now I can watch Harper/Ziggler over and over as it will always be good.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Fandango needs more mic time. Just putting him in matches aren't going to cut it.
> 
> He needs to flow with the fans. Maybe get some of the heat reaction, then perhaps we can see another aspect of his character than just him tango dancing in the ring.


I agree, all he does is go out and dance. they need to let him talk, or at least do something other than dancing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RenegadeTG07 said:


> Dolph getting better and better on the stick every week.


He's always been good on the mic
They are probably just letting him sayh what he wants instead of writing stupid shit for him


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

manic37 said:


> Was enjoying Ho Ho Hogan until that tool Cena came in and completely sucked all the fun out of it, god was he dreadful, Seth calling them both legends, Hogan definately but Cena Hell No and never will be.


I thought the moment was killed with Ho-ho- Hogan. 

WWE hasn't done Hogan right ever since his 2002 return and they quickly turned him face. 

We didn't even get to see Hollywood Hogan run long enough for that character to get old. 

Hulkmania Hogan has been dead to me since 1993.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Only bright side if Ziggler loses the belt tonight:

He becomes a legit Royal Rumble contender.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

lol at FACE Swagger jobbing to HEEL Fandango before the retarded WWE apologists and Cena fanboys were able to use Christmas Raw as an excuse for Cena making Rollins look like a bitch.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

There's literally no excuse for this. Fuck this fucking company. And he loses on ME? They're fucking insane. There's no ifs ands or buts about it, this company has lost their fucking minds.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

To those saying WWE needs to give Fandango mic time: WWE has no idea what to do and how to build a character and get it to connect unless they're in the main event and/or a guy they want to push. It's a shame.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Second week in a row TNA is getting ad promo on USA during a Raw commercial.

I smell gamesmanship.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

This show is pretty bad so far.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

At least Big E. knows.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

bonkertons said:


> Only bright side if Ziggler loses the belt tonight:
> 
> He becomes a legit Royal Rumble contender.


Big Show will take him out , the key is too have Big Show and Reigns as the last 2 taking out Ziggler will add heat to Big Show


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Ziggler is almost at Cena levels of asskissing


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

oh great. This STUPID ASS GIMMICK again.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

let's get it brothas :dance


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Swagger's the new Kofi basically. That directionless midcard face that just jobs to Vince's flavor of the month.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

NEW DAY :duck :duck


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

wtffff is this lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Together, y'all.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

A New Day 

is the LAMEST thing I've seen. Jesus christ.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

NEW! DAY! NEW! DAY! :dance


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Does anyone get this New Day stable? I don't.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good God. fpalm


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

TOGETHER WE CAN HAVE A NEW BEGINNING.

Yes WWE play that promo again LOL. New Day was DOA but keep trying to remind us


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

So they started back the Kofi/E/Woods faction? :mark:


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I feel racist just watching these vignettes


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> They may just think he's enhancement talent. They're giving Fandango a push, such as it is, so he's got to beat somebody. And it's clear what they think of Swagger, so......


ut

I don't want to hear anyone's bullshit. Swagger is bigger, more talented, and younger than Fandango.

NO. FUCKING. EXCUSE. ESPECIALLY FOR A FUCKING SQUASH MATCH.

Get that fucking garbage excuse out of here.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Wait why my shoe shinning ***** getting a vignette when they already debuted?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wonder if we're going to get a 5 min. promo on Big E's sweat problem.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Why does Big E's face always look like he shit his pants.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Brandough said:


> Ziggler is almost at Cena levels of asskissing


It's the WWE booking of babyfaces, nothing to do with Ziggler really.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

.....Wow


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> He's always been good on the mic
> They are probably just letting him sayh what he wants instead of writing stupid shit for him


Whatever it is, its working wonders. He seems completely at ease out there.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

John Cena ‏@JohnCena

Last Minute Gifts! Check this out! http://wwe.me/GjNM6 @Kmart #Cenation #NeverGiveUp 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

The black guys are having fun HAHA :jbl


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Here comes more shit


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Uh oh....is Rose bud time.


PLEASE SAVE US AGAIN, KANE!


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Rose turn incoming :mark:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I hate the New Day


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

New Day... Same old shit. Just different outfits.

Boring shucking and jiving black guys. AWESOME.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Exotic express about to be derailed...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RenegadeTG07 said:


> Whatever it is, its working wonders. He seems completely at ease out there.


He does stand up on his off days
that could be it


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

these fools getting more tv time than swagga


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh look it's R Truth.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

It's like they're trying to make the worst show possible...


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

If Pete Rose isn't The Bunny, this feud is pointless also Random Truth appearance.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

R-truth should be the NEW DAY's manager so he can cut promos on Little Jimmy or something.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

R-TRUTH?

WOW HE'S STILL AROUND :duck


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Uh..wtf is the point of this?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Its the ZOOKEEPAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Did I miss anything, good?


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

The bunny will be jobbing tonight as punishment for being caught on camera without his head


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bunny with a neck brace :booklel 

Vince is rolling on the floor, guaranteed


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Wait why my shoe shinning ***** getting a vignette when they already debuted?



Ok Iggy Azelea


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lmfao a fucking bunny in a neckbrace. WTF is this trash.

BTW Bunny is Hunico.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I pray this New Day gimmick is the prelude to a sharp heel turn.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Adam Rose vs. R-Truth

Why? How could this segment progress anything?


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

The new day, they've made them dance already. Confirmation they are going nowhere.


----------



## Madness18 (Jul 10, 2014)

Dear Santa...


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

SO when will Kane be down for fun?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fire these fucks and bring up Steen.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I agree with JBL. Seeing the bunny get tombstoned was the best!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> ut
> 
> I don't want to hear anyone's bullshit. Swagger is bigger, more talented, and younger than Fandango.
> 
> ...


Not an excuse if that's what they think of him. It sucks but it is what it is.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

R-Truth with that win! :lol


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

WTF?????


TRUTH WON????



And is that a new remixed version of his song???


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Come on Kane, let's see another tombstone!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

So this is what black people can do WWE?

Dance, jump, twerk & sneak out wins?

Really son?

Damn.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Losing to R-Truth, now he has sunk even lower. Heel turn coming up?


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

He looks mighty similar to that K-Kwik guy who used to team with Road Dogg...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

3 matches tonight, 3 complete and utter wastes of time, so far.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

WTF is this ?, jobbing night


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Don't hurt Hunico... I mean the bunny.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

WHY are all the black people dancing in this company :maury


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That's a legit burial :maury


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL. R-Truth always gets random ass wins like this.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Rose heel turn.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

this show is just awful


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Matt Hardy's xmas package said:


> Well this makes sense


WWE's logic is the best kind of logic. 3 kicks and a leg drop. fpalm


----------



## Madness18 (Jul 10, 2014)

Get this jamoke Adam Estrogen off my TV.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

JohnCooley said:


> Ok Iggy Azelea


Don't bring that bitch up in my vicinity, fuck that ignorant hoe.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So is Adam Rose officially a heel now or what? He's beat up the bunny so many times that I can't tell.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Is this supposed to be a heel turn?

Rose has been heel for months already.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

You know things are bad when you get less time than an Emma vs Rosa match


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Watching the bunny getting beaten up is pretty funny I admit.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Devastating impact on the stairs..


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

R-Truth is one of the strangest cases I've seen. He's like a reverse jobber, directionless and irrelevant most of the time, except he wins most matches.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!*


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Well, at least they finally remembered this storyline after a few weeks


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

fucking adam rose. 

give this time to paige, and the bellas.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

One More Time chants :lmao


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm hoping to hear some bad news tonight.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

TripleG said:


> So is Adam Rose officially a heel now or what? He's beat up the bunny so many times that I can't tell.


who cares, it doesnt matter


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

can't they just put NXT on monday nights instead of Raw


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

He beats up the bunny but is it really a heel turn? Do people actually like that thing?


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> WWE aka piece of shit trashbag company that doesn't know talent if it slapped them in their face.
> 
> They have a vendetta against Swagger. There's no other excuse for him being squashed like that.


You're right but they're spot on in regards to Swagger. Swagger was born to be a jobber.

Fandango is great but of course WWE isn't smart enough to use his character correctly.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Piss break


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bittersweet over Adam Rose officially turning heel: Bitter over how the Rose gimmick didn;t get a real chance despite being really fun, but sweet in that it could see him getting a renewed push and perhaps return as Leo Kruger.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

CHUCK E CHEESE'S HOLIDAY ARCADE said:


> R-Truth is one of the strangest cases I've seen. He's like a reverse jobber, directionless and irrelevant most of the time, except he wins most matches.


Now that you mention it, that makes a lot of sense


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MOTN coming up.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

WOO! Reigns and Big Show!

[said no one...]


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Edge & Christian next Week YES


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Rose finally over with the crowd for beating up the Bunny.

Also Edge and Christian :mark


----------



## Madness18 (Jul 10, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> fucking adam rose.
> 
> give this time to paige, and the bellas.


Go watch Total Divas if you want to see that type of shit.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> 3 matches tonight, 3 complete and utter wastes of time, so far.


Raw never disappoints in that regard


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Poor Hunico.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fruit on Fruit violence


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Why would they put Roman in the ring with Big Show? Big Show makes no one look good. Big Show needs to retire.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Edge and Christian were a good tag team. 

Was never a fan of their singles runs after the AE.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Nobody gives a fcuk about the bunny to even care about the heel turn


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

A segment with Adam Rose has been the most hardcore part of the show so far.

"OH OH BUT ITS CHRISTMAS! OF COURSE THIS IS GONNA BE SHIT!" fpalm


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Erick Rowan vs Adam Rose. 


Because Erick doesn't like bully's


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Wait, Reigns is back??


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So, the :reigns match will either not start, end in DQ a couple minutes in, or squash.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

So far this Raw might be on its way to be the worst of 2014. Amazing, to say the least.

Reigns to be defeated by his promo lines.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I legitimately want Swagger to just ask for his release now. This is just so disgusting and is revolting misuse of a talent. I can't even watch this RAW because I'm just so fucking done with this shitstain of a company. He deserves so much fucking better and why he doesn't back up and leave is beyond me.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Wow how could they let the Bunny get beat up like that on Christmas Raw? I thought all the faces come out on top for Christmas Raw. That is the logic of the idiotic WWE/Cena apologists.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Edge and Christian were a good tag team.
> 
> Was never a fan of their singles runs after the AE.


I thought Edge was an amazing heel on his singles run. Christian was a good heel too, well, back in 2005.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Ambrose/Wyatt in the ME. :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> So is Adam Rose officially a heel now or what? He's beat up the bunny so many times that I can't tell.


Plus the bunny raped him in the ring, so can anyone be a heel after that?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Stall_19 said:


> Why would they put Roman in the ring with Big Show?


They want to make Roman look strong.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Fucking finally they go through with the Rose turn.

They better not pull the break anymore.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

Madness18 said:


> Go watch Total Divas if you want to see that type of shit.


i prefer a 15 minute paige & emma match on raw like they use to get in NXT.

I am not the biggest bellas fan, but nikki has been improving.

why the fuck are we in a feud with a fucking bunny and adam rose. Let they have two great female wrestlers who has amazing chemistry between Emma and Paige, do a damn feud with these two.


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

I thought Tyler Breeze was being called up. What trolling by WWE with the music for the Edge and Christian advertisement.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

CenaNuff123 said:


> Wow how could they let the Bunny get beat up like that on Christmas Raw? I thought all the faces come out on top for Christmas Raw. That is the logic of the idiotic WWE/Cena apologists.


Rose just fancied a bit of roast bunny for xmas dinner


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Go away Hogan.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TripleG said:


> So is Adam Rose officially a heel now or what? He's beat up the bunny so many times that I can't tell.


Who knows. Crowd seemed to enjoy him beating up the bunny, so maybe he'll just stay face.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

WWE is milking Hulk Hogan like a farmer milks a pregnant cow


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Anyone else notice the jarring similarities between the current product and the early Monday Night War era Raws? Its like they're aware of their past mistakes but continuously repeat them on a weekly basis.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

That Toy Story commercial was more hardcore than Raw so far


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I've got it! This is what the New Day reminds me of!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Show was Brock's punching bag last year on his way to beating the streak. Now they think they should copy it for The Look.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Most of you saw this coming so idk why you're surprised this raw has been doodoo


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

MOTYC right here folks!! Be ready to be amazed :vince3


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Last week sucked. This week already has a slight edge on being better. Add Ambrose, this week> last week.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is the bray vs ambrose match closing the show


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

Come on Paul give Reigns the Andre treatment, like he did to Bam Bam Bigelow in a match just before he left in 1988.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Look at this stupid giant fat fuck. Fucking retire you old piece of trash.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What is the main event tonight?? I thought this would be the main event.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

So I guess Smackdown has a new theme?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Remember last year?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This match is a perfect example of the blind leading the blind.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Look at this stupid giant fat fuck. Fucking retire you old piece of trash.


Marry me


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sup with Show's eyes


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

wellll its the big slow


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I would love to see Show sandbag Reigns.

That would be *so awesome*.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This better not be a 2 second match where big show get hit once and gets pinned because he no sold Reigns last week


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Big Show's career died in 1999 against the rock.

WHY IS HE STILL HERE.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That no Pop.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

There he is!!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Really hope this is a one-match feud. We'll probably get 5 rematches though.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

That pop was deafen...oh.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

WHAT A POP


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Potential MOTY candidate about to take place right here.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

You would think Big Show would have learned from Sheamus and Cesaro who put him in his place.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

How can they still announce big show as an athlete?


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Hey Big Show remember when you felt you weren't getting pushed enough in WCW and all the young talent was kept down? lol 

The Big Show is boring now and so out of shape..


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The silence is deafening


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

That's a weak pop for a guy that's going to main event WrestleMania in a few months.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

another awkward promo from Reigns


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Look at this stupid giant fat fuck. Fucking retire you old piece of trash.


Would hate to get on your bad side :vince4


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

That lack of pop for Reigns.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait, based on that promo I think he's going to fuck The Big Show. You don't give fuck me eyes at a dude you're trying to threaten.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Big Show to turn face tonight just so we can see this again next week


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Look at this stupid giant fat fuck. Fucking retire you old piece of trash.


:woah calm down Thwagger lol


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Let's see if Reigns has improved in the ring :cheer


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Barely a reaction for Reigns


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

How come Reigns was the one to keep the Shield catch phrase?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

That innuendo from Roman there lol!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ROMAN SUCKS chants! It has begun!


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

"Roman sucks"?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Glad this isn't the main event.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Big Show's career died in 1999 against the rock.
> 
> WHY IS HE STILL HERE.


Because he's still being pushed and not being buried in WCW when the shoe is on the other foot they don't complain.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I just turned on Raw...and now I'm turning it off. Those promos were just lame.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:reigns I BULLEEE IN BABY JESUS!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Big Show mounting Reigns!


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh yay the Samoan Cena vs ancient fat cunt this will be fun


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Reigns comes out and the crowd goes mild


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Daniel Bryan chants!!! :banderas


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Match between old trash and modern trash while Swagger was jobbed out in 30 seconds yeah this company really knows what talent is.

Get this shit off my tv. Fucking disgusting.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan chants during Reigns match ha ha ha


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Daniel Bryan chants.


----------



## Jabroni Bologna (Jan 27, 2014)

LOL Daniel Bryan chants


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL at Reigns' "pop." OMG THIS GUYS IS OVERZ!111


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

That's not making Roman look strong Show.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

DANIEL BRYAN!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wtf where those daniel bryan chants

LOL


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Big Show actually hitting that running elbow drop = An early Christmas miracle.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Look at this stupid giant fat fuck. Fucking retire you old piece of trash.


Ever thought about anger management?


----------



## Madness18 (Jul 10, 2014)

Someone tell this fat bastard to hit the gym and stop being a lazy piece of shit.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

BORING!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

here that Reigns fans

BORING CHANTS
ROMAN SUCKS


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

IDK how much this comment has a place in this thread or anything but after Cena's win over Rollins, I became curious. *I found out that since March 15, 2010, John Cena has taken just 10 pin fall losses on Monday Night Raw.*

TEN! 

The last time he was pinned on Raw was *September 3, 2012* when Alberto Del Rio pinned him after CM Punk GTS'd him onto a car.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Aaaand here come the chants


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Boring chants and rightly so
these 2 slugs


----------



## Jabroni Bologna (Jan 27, 2014)

"Boring" This is great.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Boring


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Roman sucks, Daniel Bryan and boring chants. LOL.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Snapdragon said:


> Barely a reaction for Reigns


Little kids have short memories. Reigns has been gone so long they almost forgot him. They went back to being Cena only fans.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

KingLobos said:


> Big Show's career died in 1999 against the rock.
> 
> WHY IS HE STILL HERE.


Let's talk about his WWE legacy , Where he at all time top 20? top 30?

- Two-time WWE Champion
- Two-time World Heavyweight Champion
- Two-time WCW World Heavyweight Champion
- One-time ECW Champion
- 11-time Tag Team Champion (WCW, World and WWE)
- 3-time WWE Hardcore Champion
- One-time Intercontinental Champion
- One-time United States Champion


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

These two guys have the charisma of a vacuum cleaner vs a broomstick.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

It's begun


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Boring chants hahaha


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

4 words you never want to hear or see on your wrestling show: Big Show Rest Hold.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Roman Reigns getting complete silence and Daniel Bryan, boring chants, future of the company people.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Daniel Bryan and boring chants.

Vince backstage like


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Daniel Bryan chants, and so it begins :lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Fuckin big show making this crowd chant boring. Roman gets a pop when he is in control


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Lol King asked a question, "are giants afraid of other giants" JBL is like what do you mean...King says "I don't know..."

HOW DO YOU NOT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK YOUR OWN QUESTION MEANS YOU SENILE OLD FUCKER!?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

This crowd is so disrespectful. You're in the presence of a future HOF'er. Show some respect.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

You see what happens when you put people in the ring with the Big Show. Bores them in minutes. And Roman isn't that good in the ring in the first place but putting him with the Big Show is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

It looks like the Roman Reigns critics are finally starting to appear in the audience.

Sounds like 30 people today but it might increase on the RTWM.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Reigns is done


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

BORING! BORING! BORING!


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Crowd chanting BORING BORING BORING LOL


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Frico said:


> Roman sucks, Daniel Bryan and boring chants. LOL.


He's better than Seth who I'm sure would have chickend out to face Big Show, or would have got the referee drunk so his side kick AJ and Joey to attack.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dashing® said:


> :woah calm down Thwagger lol


I will calm down when WWE doesn't give old fat fucks positions young, actually talented individuals could have. 



wkc_23 said:


> Ever thought about anger management?


ut

Show hit is fucking prime when I was 4 years old and Swagger has at least a decade and a half yet and this fat piece of shit gets to be put in ME feuds while Swagger jobs to a dancing gimmick?

No, fuck no, I'm angry and I will remain as such.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So he wants to win via count out? :lmao
I can't. :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Crowd is in it when Roman is in control


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

why would you put Roman (your assumed future face of the company) in the ring with one of the worst in-ring wrestlers in the company? Roman is green in the ring and needs someone who can help him to a good match.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Reigns with that fist thing is so corny.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Barely any reaction for Reigns during and when he won the match


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Balor is the future!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

THA MATCH WAS AWFUL!!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Countout victory?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Holy shit first time I see the bottom of a table that isn't gimmicked to break

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

I hope that's Reings selling because he looks winded, if that's part of the sell then good on him, but he has been out for a while so maybe it's not entirely a sell on him being tired.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Not a single fuck given. :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

That 30 second match of Swagger's was better than Reigns/Show. :drake1


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Well, that just happened


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks strong indeed


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yay, a count-out victory. Now we're DEFINITELY getting a rematch. Oh boy.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kinda pussy move by Reigns there

:cena would never win by count out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They don't give a fuck about Reigns already.

:ti


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Reigns isn't ready for a wm main event, let alone the wwe title.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This show sucks. Reigns is an awful wrestler.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I will calm down when WWE doesn't give old fat fucks positions young, actually talented individuals could have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you there :lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This place is going to be the funniest place on the planet the moment Wrestlemania 31 ends :maury


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Good reaction from the crowds when Reigns won


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

But but but but Reigns is super duper over guys he's the next Rock :ti


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

These two banged right before this interview fo sho.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Reigns is going to get slammed at the Rumble in Philly.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Renee has been a very very BAD GIRL right Ambrose


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Mild reaction for Ambrose.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

If Dean is still in this feud with Bray Wyatt, 




Just shoot me.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:vince5 Reigns looking STRONG with that countout victory!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ambrose and Renee...yet no mistletoe?

MEH. >:I


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> They don't give a fuck about Reigns already.
> 
> :ti


the crowd are gonna shit on him so much if he wins the rumble, should be fun.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Well I hope they were listening in the back.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She gonna get dat dick later tonight. :ambrose


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Dean = GOAT

Still convinced. Push him to the MOON.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

These Ambrose promo's are horrific.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

2014 has officially been WWE worst year of the 2010s. 


I thought 2011 was bad, but 2014 is worse.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Good reaction from the crowds when Reigns won


You call that good LOL
You are delusional , it was NOTHING
Did you hear the boring chants he was getting and the daniel bryan chants during this match
LOL


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Miracle on 34th Street Fight fpalm 

No miracles in WWE :vince5


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Renee is in love.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

When Ambrose does that shoulder wiggle :banderas

Renee's ovaries were exploding.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Why is this feud still GOING ON


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I am sick of Florida Georgia Line. THEY FUCKING BLOW.

Also Renee's panties were probably soaked during that Ambrose interview.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:ambrose just chomping at the bit to master those tittays later.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Markus123 said:


> the crowd are gonna shit on him so much if he wins the rumble, should be fun.



No they're not.


----------



## BigTimeTimmyJim (Dec 4, 2014)

I can't wait for WM31, when Reigns wins the title, the neckbeards on this forum will hang themselves in their CM Punk 5XL t-shirts.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Is Jericho going to say no one wants to see that Country Music group how no one wanted to see Kiss or Megadeth in WCW?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

So Bryan is winning the rumble RIGHT?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Dat smile on Renne's face. :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> Mild reaction for Ambrose.


At least he won't get "Ambrose sucks!" or "Daniel Bryan" or "boring" chants tonight like The Look.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

There was nothing "terrible" about that match. Decent showing that pushed the story forward.


----------



## Jabroni Bologna (Jan 27, 2014)

I bet that promo killed Ambrose a little inside.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Yeah, so that thing about Roman being so over?.... yeah that's gone.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Captain Edd said:


> Why is this feud still GOING ON


Last two guys in this year royal rumble


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I liked that.

He really does look unwashed and just walked in off the street, funny.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Reigns will be fine come WM


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

gamegenie said:


> 2014 has officially been WWE worst year of the 2010s.
> 
> 
> I thought 2011 was bad, but 2014 is worse.


I guess you haven't seen Raw in 2012.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Markus123 said:


> the crowd are gonna shit on him so much if he wins the rumble, should be fun.


He'll get the same treatment as Rey Mysterio's entrance in the Rumble last year. It's gonna be beautiful :lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Did people really think Roman was going to get his return pop every single week? This guy is a Samoan with a good look, he's not Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Madness18 (Jul 10, 2014)

CinderBlocks, no retribution, no reason to get excited.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BigTimeTimmyJim said:


> I can't wait for WM31, when Reigns wins the title, the neckbeards on this forum will hang themselves in their CM Punk 5XL t-shirts.


You forgot parents' basement. If you're going to do stereotypes, at least hit all the cliches.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Holy shit first time I see the bottom of a table that isn't gimmicked to break
> 
> FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!


That's how you know it's Christmas


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I love that they put Reigns with Show. Bores the crowd.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Can't wait till Philly shits on Roman Reigns. :lol


----------



## BigTimeTimmyJim (Dec 4, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Yeah, so that thing about Roman being so over?.... yeah that's gone.


Because 5 guys in the 8th row chanted? You know talent my sir. The rustle will be epic on this thread.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> You call that good LOL
> You are delusional , it was NOTHING
> Did you hear the boring chants he was getting and the daniel bryan chants during this match
> LOL


Not more delusional when you claim they pipe in boos and cheers and they chanted those chants when Big Show was in control. When Roman was in control crowed popped


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Wish they'd let Tyson cut a few more live promos to get his character over. His app segments are usually one of the highlights of Raw to be honest.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> No they're not.


Don't believe it if you want, but unless he improves between now and then, he'll be booed when he wins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns marks getting salty.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Gojira_Shinigami said:


> Is Jericho going to say no one wants to see that Country Music group how no one wanted to see Kiss or Megadeth in WCW?


Probably not. WWE has been doing a lot of stuff WCW did in its dying days and he's always conveniently looked the other way.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Reigns marks are in SHOCK hahahahaah

Boring chants, Roman sucks chants, Daniel Bryan chants. Barely any reaction for him entering the ring and no reaction when he won it.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

is Brie a Face now?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Have they given a valid reason as to why Brie is now besties with Niki again?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

NIKKI BELLA is getting sexier and sexier each week. Jesus fuuuuuuuuck.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Brie's music sounds like something you'd hear in a department store


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Poor Nattie. Back in the doghouse with her...


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

BriiiiIIIIIeee MoooOOOOoooooode!!!


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Reigns will be fine come WM


Yeah fine in the mid card.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Madness18 said:


> Someone tell this fat bastard to hit the gym and stop being a lazy piece of shit.


Dont talk about Reigns like that.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why does Natalya get a jobber entrance


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

nataylia gets the jobber entrance and people think she is going to get a title shot.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

If I was Swagger I'd take a dump in Vince's coffee, resign, and go to any other company get treated 10x better.

And no, I'm not over it. Yes, I'm still angry as fuck.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

WTF is Bree Mode supposed to be ?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan should be ready for the Rumble now I bet :vince3


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> Last two guys in this year royal rumble


Doesn't answer the question. 

But I'll go and say it since noone here wants to yell at the elephant that's been joining us each week since that shitty Hell In A Cell PPV. 

Where Bray Wyatt should have interfered in Cena vs Orton, and kept feuding with Cena. 

Seth vs Dean was 100 x better than what we get now. 

WWE has fell ever since and they were slipping since Payback with Daniel Bryan's injury.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

BRIE MOOOOOOOOODE~~~~~~~~~~~~~ QUACK QUACK QUACK QUACK


----------



## BigTimeTimmyJim (Dec 4, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Reigns marks getting salty.


More like Reigns haters beating their dicks over a faint chant.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Listening to that theme makes me want to go into Brie mode.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brie with a babyface entrance? Lol.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Reigns marks getting salty.


nope i can admit ATM he is Meh at best 

Bryan vs Brock is the match i want

Or Hell let any of the NXT 5 win the rumble that would be Hot.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Orton needs to win the rumble and wrestle Lesnar. Orton wins and then Rollins cashes in on Orton. Reigns is not ready.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr. and Mrs Neidhart marital problems bama3 Kayfabe is alive and well


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> Why does Natalya get a jobber entrance


she is the divas jobber.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Not more delusional when you claim they pipe in boos and cheers and they chanted those chants when Big Show was in control. When Roman was in control crowed popped


Quote me where I said they pipped in cheers or boos for the big show.
Stop making stuff up.

And there was barely any pop for Reigns when he won LOL

Sorry you are so butt hurt over you golden boy is going to be a huge failure


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

RatherBeAtNitro said:


> WTF is Bree Mode supposed to be ?


I have no idea. She kind of flushed it for the past 2 weeks when she realigned her self with Nikki and didn't provide an explanation as to why she's back with her twin. 


I'm so disappointed in the Bellas, they really need to go their separate ways.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BigTimeTimmyJim said:


> More like Reigns haters beating their dicks over a faint chant.


The truth hurts.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Tyson is dressed like a 15 year old Eminem ripoff :maury


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> If I was Swagger I'd take a dump in Vince's coffee, resign, and go to any other company get treated 10x better.
> 
> And no, I'm not over it. Yes, I'm still angry as fuck.


To be honest, to Fandango? Fuck, just so his talent doesn't get wasted, I wouldn't mind If we saw him in the impact zone


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> At least he won't get "Ambrose sucks!" or "Daniel Bryan" or "boring" chants tonight like The Look.


Way to get defensive. Just saying what I've heard and I'm a big Ambrose mark.
Your answer makes no sense since I've not compared him to Reigns in any way.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Markus123 said:


> Don't believe it if you want, but unless he improves between now and then, he'll be booed when he wins.


With Big Show & Reigns as the last two hell be booed?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Look at Tyson with his homemade "fact" shirt. :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BigTimeTimmyJim said:


> More like Reigns haters beating their dicks over a faint chant.


You could barely hear it over the crickets.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I doubt 10 guys chanting "boring" and "Reigns suck" is going to upset him. Reigns and his WM push remain unbothered.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Can these divas just take their tops off and start motor boating each other, this BRIEEEEEE MooodooOOOOOOODddddee is lame as hell.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh look, it's the twins that had an extremely vitriolic and physical sibling rivalry over the summer that ended in the blink of an eye FOR NO RAISIN. :fact (which is further helped by Nattie's Husbando being at ringside)


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh its going to be great when the crowd pops for reigns when he wins the rumble and WF crus cause its not one of their internet darlings.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Ever notice how Reigns marks never do anything to defend Reigns himself? 

You never actually hear them explain why he's talented in ring and on the mic, and what exactly he can do that someone like, for example, Ryback can't do.

They just become contrarians and say things like "he will too get cheered at the Rumble!" but they can't explain what makes him a talented wrestler or why his promos are face of the company tier promos.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Heel To Face said:


> Orton needs to win the rumble and wrestle Lesnar. Orton wins and then Rollins cashes in on Orton. Reigns is not ready.


Orton winning is WORSE than Reigns winning.

Is Brie suppose to be a face or what?


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:lol Oh Tyson. #1 supportive husband.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

That shot of Nikki Bending over, good lord


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> If I was Swagger I'd take a dump in Vince's coffee, resign, and go to any other company get treated 10x better.
> 
> And no, I'm not over it. Yes, I'm still angry as fuck.


bama

Don't forget Dunn's coffee too.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Orton winning the rumble and facing Lesnar would be better. Reigns push is too forced.


----------



## BigTimeTimmyJim (Dec 4, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> The truth hurts.


Screenshoted for WM31.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Oh its going to be great when the crowd pops for reigns when he wins the rumble and WF crus cause its not one of their internet darlings.


It's going to be even greater when he crashes and burns a few months later.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

BigTimeTimmyJim said:


> More like Reigns haters beating their dicks over a faint chant.


Truth


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Puppies chant lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Will Beth Phoenix ever come back?

and provide a real threat to the Nikki Bella. 



Not just Beth Phoenix, but Karma should also return. 




Shit would be so awesome. 


But WWE and awesome is like water and vinegar.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice move by Natalya!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Nattie's new finisher, The Roll up


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Brie basically beat herself there, lol. 

Natalya...bit of a winning streak going!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Natalya such a thick and nice woman :homer


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BigTimeTimmyJim said:


> Screenshoted for WM31.


:lol at this post.

And you make fun of "smarks?"

The irony.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Another roll-up finisher in a women's match.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Ah good, a reverse of a rollup into a rollup!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Fuckin' Tyson. :lmao


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

CenaNuff123 said:


> Reigns marks are in SHOCK hahahahaah
> 
> Boring chants, Roman sucks chants, Daniel Bryan chants. Barely any reaction for him entering the ring and no reaction when he won it.


I'd certainly consider myself a Reigns fan, but I wouldn't say I'm surprised by the reactions. Just that they were a bit unwarranted tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tyson looks like a fratboy.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Faces being heels again.


----------



## BigTimeTimmyJim (Dec 4, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> I doubt 10 guys chanting "boring" and "Reigns suck" is going to upset him. Reigns and his WM push remain unbothered.


No, the 4 guys in the 8th row is proof Reigns is a failure


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

And we have our #1 contender for Nikki yall :tucky


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Kidd is always one of the highlights of the show. :lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> It's going to be even greater when he crashes and burns a few months later.


Don't talk about Ambrose like that


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Nattie No.1 diva



if/when AJ leaves


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Smark section in the crowd tonight. Isolated chants sound like they're coming from people on this board.


----------



## Jabroni Bologna (Jan 27, 2014)

So much for Naomi's push i guess? That's a couple big wins for Nattie.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> To be honest, to Fandango? Fuck, just so his talent doesn't get wasted, I wouldn't mind If we saw him in the impact zone


The thing is, he lost to Fandango in a fucking squash match that he somehow still managed to carry him.

He did all the work in the match, got decent reactions (considering the timeline and we don't know if the crowd popped for his entrance), and fucking got SQUASHED? 

Like, this company is so fucking laughable, it's obvious they know he has talent but they hate him for whatever reason and waste him.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The Bellas trying to act mad.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

FACTS & CATS!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> she is the divas jobber.


Jobber won unk2


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

a divas match and no paige.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Oh its going to be great when the crowd pops for reigns when he wins the rumble and WF crus cause its not one of their internet darlings.


He is going to get Batista'd just watch.
The more exposed Reigns gets the worse he is going to get treated by the fans.

We all saw how badly Reigns went over with the crowd when he had to carry a match and didn't have Rollins or Ambrose to protect him.

And that was just a short match. Wait until he has to go 20 mins.

The Roman sucks chants will just get worse.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Hogan, Piper, Flair

Nobody cares when you guys show up. It's like every single month these days.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Don't talk about Ambrose like that


I'm not. Ambrose is at least good at stuff. You know, that thing called talent. Not everyone can have it, though.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tyson choking out Natalya right before the commercial there


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Ever notice how Reigns marks never do anything to defend Reigns himself?
> 
> You never actually hear them explain why he's talented in ring and on the mic, and what exactly he can do that someone like, for example, Ryback can't do.
> 
> They just become contrarians and say things like "he will too get cheered at the Rumble!" but they can't explain what makes him a talented wrestler or why his promos are face of the company tier promos.


Ever notice how Reigns' haters are more irrational than his marks?

I was indifferent to him winning the Rumble before, but now I want him to win in front of a standing ovation and remain over for years to come if it means some of you would shut up already.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Where the fuck is Cesaro? I thought him and Kidd was a new tag team.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

snores at the keyboard..


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> Natalya such a thick and nice woman :homer


But her face doe..


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Smackdown is back on Thursdays jeez how many years has it been since that happened?


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Good divas contest


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Divas match without Paige is wasted time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Don't talk about Ambrose like that


Ambrose is one of the best guys in the company and one of the top workers. He is far from failing right now and is still over as fuck even though he is jobbing A LOT lately.

Ambrose still is way more over than Reigns.

Just wait until Ambrose goes heel. He is going to be even bigger


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Smackdown is back on Thursdays jeez how many years has it been since that happened?


Since 2005


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> But WWE and awesome is like water and vinegar.


Watching it is worse than drinking vinegar


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> Natalya such a thick and nice*..................... wo! man! :Homerscreaminggif*


FIXED


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

haha i cannot believe the have jobbed swagger out to fandango. Burrial if ever i have seen one.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Still two hours to go and they only have Ambrose vs. Wyatt and Piper announced. Get ready for loads and loads of filler shit :vince2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Smackdown is back on Thursdays jeez how many years has it been since that happened?


Since 2005. Only took 'em a little over 9 years to finally fix that. They should've never put Smackdown on Friday night.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Quote me where I said they pipped in cheers or boos for the big show.
> Stop making stuff up.
> 
> And there was barely any pop for Reigns when he won LOL
> ...


Im not talking about tonight I'm talking in past you have made those claims Ill be excepting your apology after the crowd pops for him when he wins the rumble.

Your going back on block cant deal with you're crazy delusions


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Where the fuck is Cesaro? I thought him and Kidd was a new tag team.


Probably still stuck n the Interaction Game on WWE's youtube page. Careful tho, he'll kick you out.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> Ever notice how Reigns' haters are more irrational than his marks?
> 
> I was indifferent to him winning the Rumble before, but now I want him to win in front of a standing ovation and remain over for years to come if it means some of you would shut up already.


How are Reigns fans irrational?

Is it irrational to claim he is bad on the mic, green in the ring, gets gassed every quickly in the ring and does not get pops as loud as his marks claim he does.
His marks act like he gets Daniel Bryan like pops when he does not even get Ziggler pops


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring back Paige.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

With Reigns getting boring chants etc isnt it time the wwe didnt force a talent onto the fans and let it happen naturally. Prime example being Punk, then fans actually like them.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

What a rush.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SovereignVA said:


> Ever notice how Reigns' haters are more irrational than his marks?
> 
> I was indifferent to him winning the Rumble before, but now I want him to win in front of a standing ovation and remain over for years to come if it means some of you would shut up already.


Neither side is going to shut up unless he just disappears off the face of the earth so either way someone's going to be mad. If I can get good entertainment out of Reigns, great, if I can't then yeah a title run is going to be not fun.

And the Ascension looks terrible, but I never thought they were good to begin with.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

That Ascension promo is fucking cheesy


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Those guys look like Road Warriors v2.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Don't think I can last til main event, this craps putting me to sleep.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

The Ascension!

The motherfucking Ascension! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Fuckin GreenDust


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ascension.....soon!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Melrose92 said:


> haha i cannot believe the have jobbed swagger out to fandango. Burrial if ever i have seen one.


That's his career.

*breathes*

"Welp, looks like it's time to bury you again for no reason."


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

GOD NO NOT STARDUST FUCK


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Look at this Road Warriors vignette..... I mean the ascension.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Stardust :mark: 

Them eyes in the dark


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I hate Goldust and Stardust character's. WWE managed to ruin characters that were suppose to be mystique and androgynous.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao sounds like Alberto's remixed theme.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

How can anyone say the WWE is good. This is TRASH.

Torito?

uttahere


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Im not talking about tonight I'm talking in past you have made those claims Ill be excepting your apology after the crowd pops for him when he wins the rumble.
> 
> Your going back on block cant deal with you're crazy delusions


The WWE does add in pops or boos LOL
if you are going to claim they don't you are the delusional.
I bet you will even claim the WWE didn't use DB yes chants to add in over a Vince promo for the network LOL

You are the most delusional person on this board.

And good point me back on bock because you are tired of me kicking your ass on this forum again


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'oh no!'

Yep, all of our thoughts.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Ambrose is one of the best guys in the company and one of the top workers. He is far from failing right now and is still over as fuck even though he is jobbing A LOT lately.
> 
> Ambrose still is way more over than Reigns.
> 
> Just wait until Ambrose goes heel. He is going to be even bigger


Still shouldn't win the rumble , dude has lost all his feuds in 2014 what would the WWE do make people believe he can beat Lesnar?

Orton and Reigns look/feel like two guys can beat Lesnar base on winning matches and fueds


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Boo this midget, nonsense, shite


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How do the announcers not know what the match is?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Watching this monstrosity of the Los Matadores makes me miss the Mexicools


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Who
the
hell
cares


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> How can anyone say the WWE is good. This is TRASH.
> 
> Torito?
> 
> uttahere


I thought that was pretty clear when WWE had one of their best ringworkers carry his own squash match against a fucking dancing gimmick.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

El Torito is a fucking reindeer. :jay2 :lmao


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I just feel sorry for both Cody and Goldust both guys deserve a hell of a lot more


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> I'm not. Ambrose is at least good at stuff. You know, that thing called talent. Not everyone can have it, though.


Look i know the roster is very thin right now but I'm sorry you cant rely on Roman, Ambrose, and Rollins to provide the talent all the time. These other guys need to step it up.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"WHY IS THIS ON TV???"

:lmao:lmao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nobody wants to see this shit


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

WWE tag team division is painfully bad.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Fuck Los Matadores.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Stardust getting treated this way by a bull :mj2


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Ascension, murder these fuckers, PLEASE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I legit feel awful for wrestling fans who are being forced to grow up on this as wrestling. So unthinkably bad.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

That one guy screaming is my hero, why is this garbage on TV


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Look at that reindeer's nose, better have him take a piss test after the match


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> Still shouldn't win the rumble , dude has lost all his feuds in 2014 what would the WWE do make people believe he can beat Lesnar?
> 
> Orton and Reigns look/feel like two guys can beat Lesnar base on winning matches and fueds


I never said Ambrose should win the rumble. I just said he is better than Reigns.

I said dispite Ambrose bad booking, he is still one of the most over guys in the company


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Shit like this is reasons why people make fun of me for still watching wrestling


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

midgets, mascots :trips7
fuck


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

I just wanted to stop by and say that this is shit


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Great commentary, 2 arguing about random stuff, 1 making random generic comments. Can they even hear each other?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

le sigh ... why?


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Woah these guys are back again. Did dusts get a jobber entrance?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

This the type of RAW that makes you re-evaluate your priorities on a Monday night.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I want to kill myself right now watching this.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

are you fucking serious


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh Goldie
fpalm
no
fpalm


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Goldust just got buried worse than Swagger.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ascension, The Wyatts, Real Americans, The Cenas/Usos, and a serious Stardust/Goldust COULD HAVE made a tag division. 

Now Wyatts and Swagger/Cesaro will all be jobbers before the summer just because they wanted them broken up.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Is it wrong that i want to see El Torito get Curb Stomped ?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Beat by a fucking a bull :mj2


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Can't wait for THE MIGHTY MOUSE

lol el reino


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How embarrassing that was. Seeing that mini bull pin goldust.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

The Dust Brothers just got buried.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Harper :mark:


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I thought that was pretty clear when WWE had one of their best ringworkers carry his own squash match against a fucking dancing gimmick.


Thwagger, take solace in the fact that Swagger could kick the crap out of 99.5% of the WWE roster in real life. Hell, maybe one day he gets fed up enough to go to the UFC or something.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

These useless fucks manage a win and Swagger doesn't? :drake1

I legitimately think this company just snorts crack before their book their matches.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Goldust just jobbed to a reindeer midget. Man should've called it a career when they didn't give him a match with Cody at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

hahaha goldust eating a pin from a bull/reindeer. This shit is aimed for children aged 7


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

A Harper promo :mark:


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:WTF


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goldust losing to a midget bulldeer fpalm


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

WWE is the worst it's EVER been. 1995 at least tried to be serious.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Can this Raw get worse? fpalm


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Guaranteed Hall of Famer gets pinned by a midget bull dressed as a reindeer. Bullshit!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hurry up, bring on Piper. Then I'm gone


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

what the actual fuck just happened? WHAT IS HAPPENING?!?!


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Do it Harper :mark: :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dem eyez.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> The thing is, he lost to Fandango in a fucking squash match that he somehow still managed to carry him.
> 
> He did all the work in the match, got decent reactions (considering the timeline and we don't know if the crowd popped for his entrance), and fucking got SQUASHED?
> 
> Like, this company is so fucking laughable, it's obvious they know he has talent but they hate him for whatever reason and waste him.


Exactly and Fandango is a fucking jobber himself. It just goes to show how highly they think of Swagger. 

Honestly, I used to troll you every other raw discussion thread whenever he'd lose to bother you lol but this takes the fucking cake. I'm just a regular fan of his and I couldn't help but think WTF when fandango pinned him. Can't imagine how pissed you might be. 

Swagger had such a bright future in 2010 even in his push in 2013 but Vince and Dunn just don't see him as a commodity. 

That senile old fuck.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

This year has had some terrible raw but this so far is the biggest smelliest shit of them all.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> I never said Ambrose should win the rumble. I just said he is better than Reigns.
> 
> I said dispite Ambrose bad booking, he is still one of the most over guys in the company


Orton should win that way Reigns and Ambrose get one more year of building up in then


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Harper back with his GANGSTA slang.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

For those new to the RAW right before Christmas it is usually fuckery heavy with almost 100% face wins.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Nice promo by Harper.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ziggler is garbage


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I can't anymore, I don't care how much I hate Payton Manning.. I just don't.. I can't take this..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Look i know the roster is very thin right now but I'm sorry you cant rely on Roman, Ambrose, and Rollins to provide the talent all the time. These other guys need to step it up.


The roster isn't thing, its stupid anyone would claim that

What is thin is the booking.

The roster is stacked with talent the problem is the most talented guys are booked like jobbers most of the time

Ambrose
Sandow
Cesero
Wyatt
Ziggler

Not to mention NXT has tons of talent they could easily call up


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Jobdust


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Thwagger, take solace in the fact that Swagger could kick the crap out of 99.5% of the WWE roster in real life. Hell, maybe one day he get fed up enough to go to the UFC or something.


THAT FUCKING MEANS NOTHING APPARENTLY, BECAUSE IN CASE YOU HAVEN'T NOTICED HE FUCKING LOST TO FANDANGO IN LESS THAN TWO MINUTES.

THERE IS NOTHING TO TAKE SOLACE IN AT ALL.

I HOPE HE PERSONALLY BITCH SLAPS ALL OF CREATIVE AND PISSES IN THEIR FOOD.



birthday_massacre said:


> The roster isn't thing, its stupid anyone would claim that
> 
> What is thin is the booking.
> 
> ...


AND SWAGGER
FUCKING SWAGGER
FUCKING 'WORK MY ASS OFF AND PUT OVER ALL YOUR NXT FUCKERS AND YOU GIVE ME NOTHING BUT TRASH' SWAGGER.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dolph Zigglaaaaaah!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Time for the real talent to steal the show :tucky


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I love Harper
Can't wait until Cena takes notice of him and he's gone


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolph here to save my night. thank fuck.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Crazy El Torito have not done this move in the WWE


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Joseph92 said:


> Those guys look like Road Warriors v2.


Road Warriors v2 was called Demolition.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Same old matches - they just don't change.

Ziggler vs Harper
On Smackdown 
Ziggler vs Harper
On PPV
Ziggler vs Harper

They put on a good show but comon!!! LOL. I feel like I'm stuck in the movie Groundhog Day...


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

Jack Thwagger so salty.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Why not just call los matadores primo and epico? They could still have the package, but with unmasked network interviews and backstabbers, they arent fooling anyone. Why bother?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I feel worse for Goldust than Swagger right now


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> THAT FUCKING MEANS NOTHING APPARENTLY, BECAUSE IN CASE YOU HAVEN'T NOTICED HE FUCKING LOST TO FANDANGO IN LESS THAN TWO MINUTES.
> 
> THERE IS NOTHING TO TAKE SOLACE IN AT ALL.
> 
> ...




At this point you're more pissed off about it than he is.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> I feel worse for Goldust than Swagger right now


Absolutely. He's way above this crap.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

We all should have realized WWE was full of fuckery when they took Big E, Xavier, and Kofi and hyped a New Nation and turned it into a cheesy stereotyped New Day. 

Who ever are the batch of 20+ writers they have in creative absolutely suck. 

I wish someone would buy out WWE and just fire everyone, and start over.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> Exactly and Fandango is a fucking jobber himself. It just goes to show how highly they think of Swagger.
> 
> Honestly, I used to troll you every other raw discussion thread whenever he'd lose to bother you lol but this takes the fucking cake. I'm just a regular fan of his and I couldn't help but think WTF when fandango pinned him. Can't imagine how pissed you might be.
> 
> ...


I'm honestly speechless at their stupidity. 

If he doesn't come back after a break (I believe he's a small one for his wife and their new baby) with a semi-decent push then I'm convinced this company is run by mentally retarded gorillas.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

So does Dean end up hitting Bray with a nutcracker or a giant candy cane?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> The roster isn't thing, its stupid anyone would claim that
> 
> What is thin is the booking.
> 
> ...


:woah

Let's just keep them down in NXT. No need to bring anyone else up on the main roster to ruin.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

What was the point of tlc to just have re matches only a week later. Is there not a way to keep the feud going than jus having them face each other week after week. By th culmination of the feud your sick of the match.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> At this point you're more pissed off about it than he is.


He's probably too stoned to care


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

fandango jobbed to roman reigns last week and now swagger is jobbing to him
cena hanging about like a bad smell and dragging the show down from the first minute
kofi kingsotm and his black brothers new day are ratings killers
this show is so bad it would not surprise me if vince is doing it for spite even vince russo would come up with something better


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

Lol, how is the show so far guys?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> I feel worse for Goldust than Swagger right now


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Complete silence for Harper.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What's the point of having NXT? They're just future snacks for Cena to EAT years down the road.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WadeBarrettMark said:


> Jack Thwagger so salty.


That least Swagger's shoulders aren't made of glass. ut


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Is that water on his shirt? It always looks brown. 

Toilet water? :hmm


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> THAT FUCKING MEANS NOTHING APPARENTLY, BECAUSE IN CASE YOU HAVEN'T NOTICED HE FUCKING LOST TO FANDANGO IN LESS THAN TWO MINUTES.
> 
> THERE IS NOTHING TO TAKE SOLACE IN AT ALL.
> 
> ...


Suicide watch.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm honestly speechless at their stupidity.
> 
> If he doesn't come back after a break (I believe he's a small one for his wife and their new baby) with a semi-decent push then I'm convinced this company is run by mentally retarded gorillas.


:lmao

It's run by Caesar and his gang. 

Hope you've seen Rise of the planet of the apes :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

xNECROx said:


> Same old matches - they just don't change.
> 
> Ziggler vs Harper
> On Smackdown
> ...


^^ That why need to be 2 hours again , and bring back the local jobber format for the midcard so you save all those matches for pay per views and special events only


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Harper is gonna win it back tonight...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A Merry Chromemas said:


> :woah
> 
> Let's just keep them down in NXT. No need to bring anyone else up on the main roster to ruin.


OH I agree with that but you can easily take out the first hour of Raw and insert the NXT weekly show instead and it would make Raw a way better product


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I rather see Gangrel right now.



wouldn't it been awesome if instead of Luke Harper as suspected but we got Gangrel instead.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Harper bout to piss a whole lot of people off :brock


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Armani said:


> Lol, how is the show so far guys?


As expected :angle


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:harper


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> What's the point of having NXT? They're just future snacks for Cena to EAT years down the road.


Is that why it's called NXT? :wee-bey

Cena's NXT meal? :wee-bey


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So Harper is southern now. That's alright, although it'd work better if they bill him from Nebraska like Chikara did or from Montana like they did when he was in developmental.

But :hayden3 at Lillian for still calling a championship a "champion-she-yah"


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

FLYING HEADBUTT? WHY DOES LAWLER STILL HAVE A JOB


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

bonkertons said:


> Suicide watch.


Try "literally drive down to WWE HQ and massacre creative" watch.



A Merry Chromemas said:


> Is that why it's called NXT? :wee-bey
> 
> Cena's NXT meal? :wee-bey


OR NXT PEOPLE TO FUCKING BURY SWAGGER
>ROSE
>DALLAS
>RUSEV
>KINDA FANDANGO

FUCKING FUCK


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> ^^ That why need to be 2 hours again , and bring back the local jobber format for the midcard so you save all those matches for pay per views and special events only


They need to bring back Gunner Scott


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

The High King said:


> fandango jobbed to roman reigns last week and now swagger is jobbing to him
> cena hanging about like a bad smell and dragging the show down from the first minute
> kofi kingsotm and his black brothers new day are ratings killers
> this show is so bad it would not surprise me if vince is doing it for spite *even vince russo would come up with something better*


 Actually I saw a fantasy booking for Raw that Russo did either last week or the week before and it was fucking dreadful.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Ha now Ziggles is "residing" in Hollywood. Nice little change.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


>


Haha, War Zone.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

FLYING HOBO MAGGLE :jbl


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If Dolph can't go, wouldn't that be a forfeiture and he'd lose the title?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Super Ziggler

YAWN


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I kinda understand so many rematches. I mean, holiday seasons, even the creatives need time for buying presents and stuff. I only hate that Cena won in such dominant way.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ziggler be takin' punishment brah!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> I rather see Gangrel right now.
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't it been awesome if instead of Luke Harper as suspected but we got Gangrel instead.


Are him and Luna still directing porn ? :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A Merry Chromemas said:


> Is that why it's called NXT? :wee-bey
> 
> Cena's NXT meal? :wee-bey


:lmao

You knocked it out of the park, but I'm taking the assist for this one.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Jack Thwagger posts are the only thing good about raw this week.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Dolph lost the IC Title last time Harper beat him up pre-match, so I'm hoping for him to go full Super-Ziggler mode to retain.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Ziggler going to get beat up for 15 minutes
Slapkick
ZigZag
Retains


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> Are him and Luna still directing porn ? :lmao


I hope not, considering Luna is deceased


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Kennedyowns said:


> Jack Thwagger posts are the only thing good about raw this week.


Nothing more entertaining than seeing someone upset. :troll


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Kennedyowns said:


> Jack Thwagger posts are the only thing good about raw this week.


She's a draw :vince2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

There should have being a stipulation to this match like either a Street fight, NO DQ, or no holds barred match.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Captain Edd said:


> Ziggler going to get beat up for 15 minutes
> Slapkick
> ZigZag
> Retains


Now why does this sound familiar


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> What's the point of having NXT? They're just future snacks for Cena to EAT years down the road.


NXT is great show but I agree its should not be round don't star people off as rookies do what you did in the old days debut people as somebody

debut people like this


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ziggler starting to be turned into another generic babyface. :jay


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> Are him and Luna still directing porn ? :lmao


She died like 4 years ago


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm honestly speechless at their stupidity.
> 
> If he doesn't come back after a break (I believe he's a small one for his wife and their new baby) with a semi-decent push then I'm convinced this company is run by mentally retarded gorillas.


Oh he's never getting a push, don't waste your time hoping for it.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> I hope not, considering Luna is deceased


Really? Damn, I just found that out from your post. Holy shit. RIP


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> She's a draw :vince2


Anything is a better draw than this SHITSTAIN, AWFULLY BOOKED, AND MENTALLY RETARDED COMPANY WITH THEIR SINFUL FUCKING BOOKING.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Ziggler starting to be turned into another generic babyface. :jay


It's impossible for a face to have a character other than Cena-lite


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> She's a draw :vince2


Apparently one bigger than the guy she's repping :side:


But props to her for still being able to get that angry at this thing we watch. I wish I could do that.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

I bet there are nxt stars scared in case they are called up to the main roster.
They would be better off staying in the far superior nxt
look at how the ascension are being punished


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

StraightYesSociety said:


> She died like 4 years ago


Yeah just found that out


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Crap, now I kinda hope Ziggler loses. Harper's gonna look pretty lame after gaining the championship via Authority shenanigans, losing it mere weeks later, then getting punked by Ziggler after dominating him early.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

silver lining? If ziggler loses his title tonight could it be because he's a contender for winning the Rumble? i fully expect Reigns to win, but there has to be alternatives in the run up.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Oh he's never getting a push, don't waste your time hoping for it.


I think she'd be fine with a US title run, which honestly isn't unreasonable.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Imagine Vince buries the NXT guys for making his TLC PPV look weak?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> I hope not, considering Luna is deceased


kinky :evil


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> silver lining? If ziggler loses his title tonight could it be because he's a contender for winning the Rumble? i fully expect Reigns to win, but there has to be alternatives in the run up.


As much as I want this to happen it just isn't happening. That goon Reigns is penciled in already for WM.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> silver lining? If ziggler loses his title tonight could it be because he's a contender for winning the Rumble? i fully expect Reigns to win, but there has to be alternatives in the run up.


Either way, I think he'll be in the top 4. He won't win the Rumble though.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

If Ziggler wants to be the man in 2015 he has to either :

- hit the gym with :HHH2
or
- hit the HGH :HHH2


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> silver lining? *If ziggler loses his title tonight could it be because he's a contender for winning the Rumble? i fully expect Reigns to win, but there has to be alternatives in the run up.*


*sigh* WWE is really doing a good job at fooling you guys with the ol dangling carrot routine.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Anything is a better draw than this SHITSTAIN, AWFULLY BOOKED, AND MENTALLY RETARDED COMPANY WITH THEIR SINFUL FUCKING BOOKING.


If WWE ever read fan mail I'd say try writing them a letter and burying each member of the creative team. 

Put the letter in a jack on the box thing and put a pie or something slimy in there and then when they open it up they get smashed in the face :lol


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

there still a chance for Paige. Just posted with SUMMER RAE. 

I wouldn't mind a Paige match with her NXT arch rival and real life bestfriend summer rae


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cole mentioning the michinoku driver :banderas


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Kai En Tai shoutout!!!!!! :lol


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Look at the brains on Cole for extending his vocabulary while calling a move!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

There are a lot more worse things the WWE is doing than making Jack Swagger a jobber.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so Cole actually calls a move then Lawler makes fun of him for it

fire that old fuck already

this is everything wrong with the commentary


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

OMG Michael Cole just called a move, the Michinoku Driver.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

El Capitano said:


> It's impossible for a face to have a character other than Cena-lite


Swagger does, but oh yeah...he's unique and talented and can't be Cena-lite so of course, he's buried.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I hate Zigglers booking. He gets fucked up the entire match by a guy twice his and just kicks out of everything and then wins with either a roll up or a finisher OUT OF NOWHERE :cole 
Its garbage


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Did JBL forget who Taka Michonoku is or something? fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"WWE Universe is chanting 'Lets' Go Sheamus'!" :lawler


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> *sigh* WWE is really doing a good job at fooling you guys with the ol dangling carrot routine.


Apparently we are all following the carrot, even you. Unless of course you are happy with the product. I'd assume that 99% of the people on here right now and watching are doing so with the expectation/hope that the product will improve.

Regardless of how unlikely that seems, we all still watch for one reason or another.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Man Ziggler and Harper got that amazing chemistry.

:vince3 "MORE REIGNS/SHOW DAMNIT!"


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Goldust:* Decent ring working hand in WCW/a good tv title scene asset but pretty much "Dusty's Boy", yet goes to WWF and is one of the hottest acts on a budding roster to the point where Goldust was working with Undertaker and wrestling 96 Michaels in the Garden for the title. Goldust was giving one of the better executed portrayals arguably in wwe history that gets too much pressure from interest groups/networks. Thus the overtones/eccentricies of Gdust gets calmed down and he is later reduced to "the artist formerly known as Goldust doing the dominatrix-esque crap with Luna. Dustin then falls off with the whole failed Seven gimmick, then resurges mightily with one of the best comedy duos in wwe history in Booker T and Goldust yet ultimately ends up falling off to the lowest point of his career getting well over 300 pounds doing the horrendous Black Rain gimmick. Gdust comes back to WWE a solid veteran ring hand but fizzles again with injuries. Works indies than comes back to WWE really hot with a great family storyline and in 2013 into his fourties had the best ring year he has ever had and is all around at a nice point and wins the titles with his brother. Now, things are cooling off again and Goldust just jobbed to a midget bull to nearly close the year. 

My point in typing this whole recap is to highlight that Goldust truly has had one of the most "bizarre" careers in modern wrestling history.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Cole mentioning the michinoku driver :banderas


I thought I was imagining things when I heard that.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Anything is a better draw than this SHITSTAIN, AWFULLY BOOKED, AND MENTALLY RETARDED COMPANY WITH THEIR SINFUL FUCKING BOOKING.


Hey here something to make you feel better


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Cole is doing a great job putting this match over.

I love that sequence that Harper does, that's the second or third time I remember seeing Harper getting that kick then still following through with his move.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Harper no-sold that shit :lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

No selling a superkick.


HBK is rolling in his grave.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Harper has Invincibility Frames on his Clothesline


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Swagger does, but oh yeah...*he's unique and talented* and can't be Cena-lite so of course, he's buried.


Who?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> Did JBL forget who Taka Michonoku is or something? fpalm


speaking of Taka Michonoku he is seen in that Finn Balor doc on his last tour of japan


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Sad that my highlight of the night has been the mention of the michinoku driver


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Crowd fading on Ziggler, too.



TheLooseCanon said:


> Who?


ut

Your shit bait isn't cute/funny/creative.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Captain Edd said:


> I hate Zigglers booking. He gets fucked up the entire match by a guy twice his and just kicks out of everything and then wins with either a roll up or a finisher OUT OF NOWHERE :cole
> Its garbage


I'm sure most would disagree with you on the "garbage" line. Ziggler is one of the few who participates in quality matches - regardless of how they are booked. Crowds also seem to get pretty into it.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Good match :tucky


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Young Bucks are suing for that ending sequence.

Liked the match though.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Good match. It was refreshing to see a match that wasn't a finisher fest and still managed to have a good story throughout.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

What an average match that was. Ziggler's matches follow the same formula nowadays.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> I thought I was imagining things when I heard that.


It was a bit surprising. Then Lawler makes fun of him for saying it? Dafuq, fire Lawler's dumbass.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

they've gone superkick mental since HBK left.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

SUPERKICK PARTY


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Solid IC Title match. Mr. Ziggles looking like the courageous and resilient underdog and Harper looking like a near-force of nature. Fucking loved that superkick no-sold into the discus lariat and Ziggler taking a page out of Billy Kidman's book by using the sitdown facebbuster as counter to the powerbomb. :durant3


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Typical PG era Cena-superman comeback match.

Nothing surprising, nothing worth seeing.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Ziggler with the bumpfest, then finisher and win.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

LOOK AT THIS SHIT :fuckthis 
Called it


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Soooo.. read a page now and then, sensing I made the right choice tinkering in the character creator for a while.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

bonkertons said:


> Apparently we are all following the carrot, even you. Unless of course you are happy with the product. I'd assume that 99% of the people on here right now and watching are doing so with the expectation/hope that the product will improve.
> 
> Regardless of how unlikely that seems, we all still watch for one reason or another.


I'm not following any carrot but I am happy with the product like you mentioned.

I know that people like Ziggler & Swagger will never get their big moment other than PPV events ala Survivor Series.

They'll never get a ME push, they'll never get a WWE title, etc.

If you want to hope it happens, there's nothing wrong with that, when you make a legit case for it happening that's when I have to butt in. But I respect your view.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh shit what's going to happen...they only do this when stuff going down.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Crowd fading on Ziggler, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just said Swagger is unique and talented. And before that, you said he puts over 'NXT fuckers', and I'm trying to be funny? You're Richard Pryor up in this shit tonight.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Captain Edd said:


> Ziggler going to get beat up for 15 minutes
> Slapkick
> ZigZag
> Retains


Crystal ball mode


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Markus123 said:


> they've gone superkick mental since HBK left.


Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.

:hbk1


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Look at Lawler's embarrassing outfit :lmao


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Dolph is obviously turning into Super-Ziggler, but you can't deny that it's bringing prestige back to the IC Title.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jesus fucking Christ Ziggler is getting boring as fuck. Same shit promo content, same goddamn delivery. I wanna like the dude, but damn are they stripping him of anything I liked.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

I am not happy with this result and neither should you be


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Didn't notice what Jerry was wearing until now. It hurts.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Ziggler ass kissing has officially reached Cena levels


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

I thought Ziggler's first promo backstage was monotone & weak but that was a pretty above average promo I can't hate.

Great match too.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Didn't Lawler partly blame Ziggler for bringing on his heart attack?
Guess they had a heart-to-heart


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Can you believe it's almost 2015, seems like just yesterday it was 2004.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I love Ziggler but got to laugh at how much he's sucking up to the crowd now, however i don't blame him, it's what he's been told. He's being pushed though, i really think he's plan b.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Even Craig Sager would look at Lawler's outfit with scust.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok thought something was gonna happen perhaps BNB came out and he once again got into the ic picture.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Another kiss ass, Getting bored of Ziggler


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

That's the man that should be "the guy". Dolph Ziggler, ladies and gentleman.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Forgot to give Cole a +1 for properly calling the Michinoku Driver (although calling it a scoop slam driver would've worked just as well).



Markus123 said:


> they've gone superkick mental since HBK left.












8*D


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Big Dog said:


> Ok thought something was gonna happen perhaps BNB came out and he once again got into the ic picture.


Was thinking the same thing :frown2:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

LOL Halftime Heat 

Great match.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Cena gets beat up for 20 minutes and wins OH FUCK THAT I HATE CENA
Ziggler gets beat up for 20 minutes and wins YEAH DOLPH IS GREAT

:maury


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

I'd prefer if Ziggler just didn't talk much.

So far the most interesting thing they've played during Raw is the 12 Days of Attitude commercial.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> Didn't Lawler partly blame Ziggler for bringing on his heart attack?
> Guess they had a heart-to-heart


 Don't think he blamed him so much as just made a playful comment about Ziggler's elbow drop on commentary, have never heard him sound serious about it.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I thought Uncle Jerry of all people would know who Taka Michinoku was, considering his dumbass son would feud with him constantly in the WWF back in the late 90s.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Why are they putting over Ziggler so much lately? More clean wins than ever before, mic time, commentators putting him over. This seems far too good to be true.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Austin threw Rock's IC title in the river. But Rock did him better a year and a half later when he threw that piece of trash Smoking Skull belt in the river. As well as Austin himself.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

What the hell do people see in Ziggler? He's boring


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Phantomdreamer said:


> Why are they putting over Ziggler so much lately? More clean wins than ever before, mic time, commentators putting him over. This seems far too good to be true.


Orton's gone, so Ziggler's taking his place. Once Orton returns, Ziggler will drop back into the mid-card.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Imagine how much more this all would've meant had Ziggler never lost the goddamn title in the first place.

I mean, jeez. What was the point of Harper even holding the belt?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Captain Edd said:


> Cena gets beat up for 20 minutes and wins OH FUCK THAT I HATE CENA
> Ziggler gets beat up for 20 minutes and wins YEAH DOLPH IS GREAT
> 
> :maury


People are just happy it's someone not named Cena. Plus it's the WWE formula for the top face so no matter who it is you're going to get, just depends on if the guy can make it look good or not.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Captain Edd said:


> Cena gets beat up for 20 minutes and wins OH FUCK THAT I HATE CENA
> Ziggler gets beat up for 20 minutes and wins YEAH DOLPH IS GREAT
> 
> :maury


The huge difference that people like you fail to realize is that Cena has been doing it for 10 years, Ziggler hasn't


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Captain Edd said:


> Cena gets beat up for 20 minutes and wins OH FUCK THAT I HATE CENA
> Ziggler gets beat up for 20 minutes and wins YEAH DOLPH IS GREAT
> 
> :maury


Before people come with the pitchforks I'll converse with you differently because I fuck with your posts.

The reason why Cena gets hate vs Ziggler in the same context you're talking is because Ziggler is a bit more energetic in his matches, he's more of a fast paced guy & has more of a dummy selling compared to Cena's stiff & robotic movements.

Personally I like watching both wrestle but yes there definitely is a lot of hypocrisy.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Jesus fucking Christ Ziggler is getting boring as fuck. Same shit promo content, same goddamn delivery. I wanna like the dude, but damn are they stripping him of anything I liked.


Here is something to make u feel better


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Captain Edd said:


> Cena gets beat up for 20 minutes and wins OH FUCK THAT I HATE CENA
> Ziggler gets beat up for 20 minutes and wins YEAH DOLPH IS GREAT
> 
> :maury


To be fair, Ziggler hasn't been doing it for OVER 9 years like Cena has.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Captain Edd said:


> Cena gets beat up for 20 minutes and wins OH FUCK THAT I HATE CENA
> Ziggler gets beat up for 20 minutes and wins YEAH DOLPH IS GREAT
> 
> :maury


He tells a much better story in the ring, sells moves and takes bumps like a champ though.

Cena just cheeses to victory in typical BS fashion.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Captain Edd said:


> Cena gets beat up for 20 minutes and wins OH FUCK THAT I HATE CENA
> Ziggler gets beat up for 20 minutes and wins YEAH DOLPH IS GREAT
> 
> :maury


If Zigglers' still doing this act in 2025, then come back with your hypocrite implication.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Not a fan of that Promo at all, Dolph shouldn't be doing this pandering bullshit, he should be talking about how he's the reason that people paid to be there and how he's a show off and reallllly hope that the whole face in peril for 20 minutes thing subsides when his feud with Harper is over


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Piper! Get out here you crazy man you!


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:frankielol Let me not watch Smackdown this Friday then.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The REAL Piper theme


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Real Men Wear Skirts.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> I'm not following any carrot but I am happy with the product like you mentioned.
> 
> I know that people like Ziggler & Swagger will never get their big moment other than PPV events ala Survivor Series.
> 
> ...


I don't have much hope for Ziggler winning the Rumble - just saw your post and decided to respond.

God bless you though if you are enjoying the WWE right now. I keep waiting for them to turn that corner but it seems to continuously get delayed. One of my guys winning the Rumble(Ambrose, Bryan, or the long-shot Ziggler) as well as some NXT debuts could drastically change things for me though.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RUSEVVVVV CRUSHHHHHHH!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Piper is looking slimmer good for him.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Put the camera back on that blonde! WOOOOO PUPPIES!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The cameramen are so bored, they've resorted to scoping babes in the audience.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

If i didn't know WWE better I'd be saying they were testing the waters here with Dolph because they know Reigns isn't even close to ready. 

The problem is that i do so i find this a little strange to be honest.

It certainly appears that is what they're doing BUT we all know with Vince in charge there is little to no chance that he is looking to put him in the Main event of a Wrestlemania.

Imagine if WWE are really torn between Ziggler, Reigns and Ambrose for Mania? If they aren't 100% committed to Reigns then logically there is no reason give him this push now when two other guys are ready to go...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did someone let Roddy near the bar backstage again?


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

No Piper/Hogan segment, Creative at its finest


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Piper is looking slimmer good for him.


His beer belly is gone.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Lana oh my gawwwwwd

Dem hips


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ooooooooooooooooo Lana


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

rooseerr and lunnnaaa


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh look, the title that should belong to Swagger.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rusev and Lana have some choice words for Americans
bama4 us non-Americans are safe


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny 

Dem legs :trips5


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Who the fuck is Rooser


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

If I came across Lana's thong, I'd use it as dental floss.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:stop Stupid Americans.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Lana can get some yum yum in her tum tum. 

Maybe some jello pudding pops in her mouth if I'm drunk.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rodney De Piper with his guests Laina and Russo. :jordan4


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

damn Lana. Those legs are fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SHUTTTTTTTTTT........ TUP.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Is that a Lana's ass chant I hear?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lana is 100% right LOL

And that is the best you got Piper ha


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Want Lana's thighs wrapped around my face

:lana


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Lana has a nice face. But I can't stop staring at her lower half.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Lana's body is truly a delight.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Is Lana pregnant? It looks like she's got a hump in her lower stomach/pussy area.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> If I came across Lana's thong, I'd use it as dental floss.


:maury


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Piper the CANADIAN billed from SCOTLAND is all about Murican pride


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

You tell Lana, Roddy, what USA is all about....like any good Canadian


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Lana and Rusev are always a shining point for me in every raw/smackdown/ppv..


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Piper believes in being a FAKE ASS BITCH! :jay2


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Lana baby you right...you SMOT...you LOYAL...here's some money, let WE DA BESS motorboat them tittays.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Lana's body is so hot and Lana is right about Christmas. Nothing but fake smiles for one day. :lana3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> Piper the CANADIAN billed from SCOTLAND is all about Murican pride


WWE logic at it's finest :bo


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> People are just happy it's someone not named Cena. Plus it's the WWE formula for the top face so no matter who it is you're going to get, just depends on if the guy can make it look good or not.


First off. Stop trolling Hoss. Zigglers over more than ever. Now even the casuals cheer him. Second, he is great at playing the underdog making the crowd cheer him and he puts his opponents over even when he wins. Made Harper look like a beast. Cena no sells and ends up making every opponent look so weak.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:lana 'a bloated old man who delivers gifts to your children'

No Lana, that's just Jimmy Savile.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

This is the land of the free
And you're not allowed to say your opinion


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

is it me, or does lana have cankels? :kobe7


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"I came to chew bubblegum and do promos drunk, and I'm all out of bubblegum!"


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

DA BIG GUY


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Piper might be near 60 but I'd say he could still have a good fight left in him
legit


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Rusev: Do you believe in love after love?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I didn't hear Piper bring up Ryback


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

The Big Guy might be dumb as fuck but he is over as fuck


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Even if you weren't watching RAW, judging by this thread you can tell who's on the screen :haha


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> If I came across Lana's thong, I'd use it as dental floss.


Can't judge you, I'd do the same to Swagger's jockstrap.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat fuckin Bow :westbrook5


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

lol! Ryback actually had a bow on wow


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ryback the dumb fuck with a bow.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol This guy


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fpalm
Jesus fucking christ


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yawn.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Oaaaaahhhh myyyyy :cole Ryback with a bow-like feature :booklel


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol The Ryback with the bow


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Ryback!!! Come on Ryback


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ryback with a big fucking bow on him. :maury

He should come out with that every week.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Steroid Guy


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

OK that was funny lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:heyman6


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Well, at least they're using Rusev's heat to help Ryback but what happens if(possibly when) Rusev beats him like he did Swagger?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> Piper might be near 60 but I'd say he could still have a good fight left in him
> legit


I don't think I'd want to tangle with him. I won't lie.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

He just had a fucking bow on him.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

uttahere


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Surprised Ryback didn't tear every muscle doing that slide.

:lmao Piper doing the chant.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Yup, Ryback is our next U.S. Champion.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

I like that new Ryback entrance attire.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

"bow-like feature"

IT'S A FUCKING BOW, COLE, A BOW.

:trips7


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I love Piper, but even he can't get me to enjoy Ryback.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Can't judge you, I'd do the same to Swagger's jockstrap.


:Jordan:Jordan:Jordan


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice to see an over feud for once.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Well of course WWE will have the most viewers since they have a shot on 52 weeks a year vs either 11 22 or 26 like every other show on TV


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ryback should come out with a bike helmet. 

It would match his super safe pads he wears and his character.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:Jordan


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm just waiting for Mizdow to show up.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

So with no pay per view between Royal Rumble and Wrestlemania 31 , its Ryback vs Rusev @WM31?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> So with no pay per view between Royal Rumble and Wrestlemania 31 , its Ryback vs Rusev @WM31?


Fast Lane is in-between.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*The Big Guy*


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> So with no pay per view between Royal Rumble and Wrestlemania 31 , its Ryback vs Rusev @WM31?


"Fast Lane" or something like that is between the rumble and WM


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> So with no pay per view between Royal Rumble and Wrestlemania 31 , its Ryback vs Rusev @WM31?


There is a ppv in between, it's WWE Fast Lane.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Ryback should come out with a bike helmet.
> 
> It would match his super safe pads he wears and his character.


:LIGHTS


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

ointandlaugh

The bow was funny. Gotta give it that.


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

Welcome to the big guys world!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> :Jordan


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Being the best reality show is kind of like being the best cancer, isn't it?


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

finally!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alicia Fox goes from heel to face more than Big Show.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAS!*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EMMA!!!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Emma fuck yes!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Quick Hide the Gifts, Emma is Here


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Naomi, my love. :cry

Please don't lose, too.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm embarrassed


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Disaster incoming.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Goddamn Naomi......toilet water is gonna be drunk all night long.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Cameron is still employed?


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Better get Emma away from those presents. And lol the Girl Bye theme


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Paige! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

PAIGE, EMMA & SUMMER RAE!!!!

YES!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Someone get a gif of a paige now


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

And here comes Paige, it's okay you guys she's here.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

End this abortion of a wrestling show.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Hoho yeah christmas outfits :rock


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, Paige is the hottest.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Praise Jesus, Paige is actually on tv.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Anti-christ...mas" :cole


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Dat Paige


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Any need in giving all of these entrances?


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Feel bad for Paige... and Emma for that matter. A long fall from NXT.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I like that outfit on Paige. It makes her look black & White.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Emma and Summer in dem Santa Claus attires. :yum: bama4

:hayden3 at Paige's attire staying exactly the same, but with a black and white Santa Claus hat.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Paige appearing has been the best part of this awful night.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Remember when Stacy Keibler and Torrie Wilson wrestled in an Eggnog match?

Good times.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Paige is so attractive damn.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Lets see.. how can they screw Paige over this time..


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Man, I can't help but find Paige very beatiful. She is really oustanding.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

WOAH PAIGE


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Why does Paige walk like She got a train ran on her


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

we love paige chants


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Group of like 5 smarks with them embarrassing ass chants.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Paige is definitely a ho ho ho. 

Love those fishnets.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

A "WE LOVE PAIGE" chant.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Summer :rock Christmas in my pants :rock


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Another Roman sucks chant?


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

We want paige paige paige


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

We Want/Love (can't exactly hear what it is) Paige chants, I heard them.

Dat chick is over.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Did Cameron just do the fucking codebreaker?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

EMMA JUST KICKED OUT OF THE CODEBREAKER


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Paige looks so cute in a santa hat.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Were they chanting Hogan's sluts? :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I would many things to Paige.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Why Cameron look like she wearing thong :lol

I mean I'd eat it for breakfast but still.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige is sooooo over


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler referencing Xanta Klaus. Wow, he actually got me to chuckle. I must really be in the Christmas spirit.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I cannot listen to a woman's match with King broadcasting it. Cannot. He's the fucking worst.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd swim through the Atlantic despite my fear of sharks, a 50 lb dumble attached to my nutsack and a far as my only form of air supply just to skype with Paige on a dial up connection.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Naomi booty :moyes1


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Careful Paige. You might knee one of Emma's boobs out of her top there. :yum:


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

A Merry Chromemas said:


> Remember when Stacy Keibler and Torrie Wilson wrestled in an Eggnog match?
> 
> Good times.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I got a BIG Christmas gift for Paige.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

So is Alicia a face now?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Group of like 5 smarks with them embarrassing ass chants.


We want Swagger! - 1 person in this forum embarrassing ass posts.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

YOOOOOOOOOOOO Naomi is a beast bruh


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Sit on my face Naomi


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

God, I love Naomi. :banderas


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Paige actually getting strong chants and a very audible pop? It's an early Christmas miracle! bama

And before any of you hardcore Paige creepers cry foul about my post, know that I enjoy her work quite a lot and think she has quite the marketable look.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Naomi annoys me, she does so many flash moves but none of them come close to look like connecting.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

how is what jerry does not sexual harassment


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd be lovin some Paige.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lawler I'm not Santa but you could sit on my lap!


You creepy motherfucka


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Emma is such a babe


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I'd swim through the Atlantic despite my fear of sharks, a 50 lb dumble attached to my nutsack and a far as my only form of air supply just to skype with Paige on a dial up connection.


:bosh


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BEST FOUR COLLY BIRDS said:


> :lawler I'm not Santa but you could sit on my lap!
> 
> 
> You creepy motherfucka


Considering some of the posts here, Lawler's pretty tame.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Paige actually getting strong chants and a very audible pop? It's an early Christmas miracle! bama
> 
> And before any of you hardcore Paige creepers cry foul about my post, know that I enjoy her work quite a lot and think she has quite the marketable look.


She's had two of the loudest pops for the Divas of the year, ok one was in England and the other the night after WM but still...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Matt Hardy's xmas package said:


> Emma is such a babe


Yes, and can wrestle. Stupid gimmick and buried.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So literally every face, even the divas, won tonight except Swagger?

Can I backhand creative on his behalf?


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Get King off the team. Have JBL do strictly heel announcing. Product improves ten fold.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

What's the difference between a Miracle on 34th Street Fight and a Brooklyn Brawler Bodacious Booty Grabbing Nut Sagging Street Fight...is it any different than a Greenwich Connecticut Yacht Club Exclusive Street Fight?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Paige looks like she loves anal


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fox's new finisher is pretty damn sick. Looks like the step-over calf kick that Booker and Punk used but combined with the Fame-Ass-er / Famouser. bama


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> So literally every face, even the divas, won tonight except Swagger?
> 
> Can I backhand creative on his behalf?


Ambrose will lose, don't worry.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> finally!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige is the only diva that's somewhat over.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> So literally every face, even the divas, won tonight except Swagger?
> 
> Can I backhand creative on his behalf?


No, just because your favorite lost does not mean creative sucks.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> So literally every face, even the divas, won tonight except Swagger?
> 
> Can I backhand creative on his behalf?


 Haha just noticed that. One reason why Xmas episodes don't interest me that much is because faces always win which makes it predictable but my god, shocked that Swagger lost.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Fox's new finisher is pretty damn sick. Looks like the step-over calf kick that Booker and Punk used but combined with the Fame-Ass-er / Famouser. bama


It looked sick as fuck, really liked it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Paige looks like she loves anal


Wut wut, in da butt.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

I like Naomi but she's too sloppy. She's got great moves but she does too much and they look all over the place.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

Paige is the only diva that is over. Those chants was great. Why isn't she is the damn title picture again. Yeah her team lost but she wasn't pinned, fucking cameron.

and you noticed her entrance was the longest too.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Good Gawd the stuff I would do to Paige :homer

Just needs some teeth whitener though


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> So literally every face, even the divas, won tonight except Swagger?
> 
> Can I backhand creative on his behalf?


Well the bunny got beat up, so it's Swagger and the Bunny as the only losing faces tonight. 

And I'm sure the Bunny is going to get his revenge before Swagger.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> So literally every face, even the divas, won tonight except Swagger?
> 
> Can I backhand creative on his behalf?


 Backhand creative on everyone's behalf, primarily ours for being fed this shitty show every week.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oliver-94 said:


> Haha just noticed that. One reason why Xmas episodes don't interest me that much is because faces always win which makes it predictable but my god, shocked that Swagger lost.


I'm not. WWE hates him.

It doesn't make me less angry/frustrated, though.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WELLLL!!!!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Can't front I like Ascension's theme.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

SkolVikings94 said:


> No, just because your favorite lost does not mean creative sucks.


Yes it does, and yes she can, a whole gang of us are going up there to backhand them on his behalf. I'd probably take it too far though, and can't afford the flight lol.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> finally!


You fucking legend :grin2:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WAT A RUSH........ I got from watching that vignette.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Next week: Welcome to the Wasteland!


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

More proof that Alicia should be holding the title.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm anxious to see how they respond to The Ascension.

MIZDOWN :cheer


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

The Ascension promos are actually pretty good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Paige and Lana the highlight of tonights Raw. Both looked amazing.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"Ride the Lightning"

:mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

When?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

In NXT, The Ascension were a little green, but protected by fantastic booking. 

They will NOT have that on the main roster. Nice knowing you boys.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Damien Mizdow with the loudest pop of the night.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Finally Sandow is here


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Watching Mizdow never gets cold , it really doesn't lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Finally! My Mizdow fix!


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Let us go Damien :mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder when the WWE will break these 2 up and have them feud against each other.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Matt Hardy's xmas package said:


> Emma is such a babe


Word. I'd love to give her the thunder down under. ;3


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Mizdow is the most over babyface.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Paige looks like she loves anal


Annnnnnnnd now the thread hits its creepy quota

:bearer


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Jatt Kidd said:


> Damien Mizdow with the loudest pop of the night.


Ziggler's promo early in the night had a pretty good pop

They getting rid of the Uso chant for their entrance?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

USOS have the best theme in the WWE


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> I wonder when the WWE will break these 2 up and have them feud against each other.


Mania


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes finally a normal entrance for Rikishis sons.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

And... they're still carrying around their slammys :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Why announce when The Ascension is debuting? WWE...


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Mizdow is great. The crowd is going to erupt when he turns on Miz.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Expect The Ascensions push to last till about Rumble time


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what kind of BS is that
I have a one year sub to the network i got a few months ago
i want the roku


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sandow's toy title belts and toy Slammy. :jay2 Truly one of the greatest icons in the history of our great industry.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Notice how like the only fresh match on RAW was a fucking squash match (where the one being squashed did all the work)? :drake1


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mizdow is so damn over, I love it.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

WWE Network is the ultimate gift :cole

Called that one too


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Miz is just as awesome as Mizdow in his role.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

No Uso dumb chants? LOL .


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm getting kind of tired of the Usos as much as I just hate Los Matadores.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Mizdow cracks me up, funniest character top 5 all time.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

This Mizdow is awesome chant is so accurate. Mizdow da goat


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Yes it does, and yes she can, a whole gang of us are going up there to backhand them on his behalf. I'd probably take it too far though, and can't afford the flight lol.


White knighting on the internet won't get you anywhere.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

xNECROx said:


>


Might make a smiley out of this later. bama


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Notice how like the only fresh match on RAW was a fucking squash match (where the one being squashed did all the work)? :drake1


Jobbers


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> Yes it does, and yes she can, a whole gang of us are going up there to backhand them on his behalf. I'd probably take it too far though, and can't afford the flight lol.


Let's do this.



SkolVikings94 said:


> No, just because your favorite lost does not mean creative sucks.


No, creative sucks because they had a much more over, talented, and younger face do all the work in a match he was squashed in to an inferior, shitty gimmicked heel on a 'feel good' RAW.

ut


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love how the simulated match outside the ring is always more entertaining than the match inside the ring. 

Thank you Mizdow!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Miz actually caught someone! It's a Christmas miracle!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

.MCH said:


> More proof that Alicia should be holding the title.


This!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

SkolVikings94 said:


> White knighting on the internet won't get you anywhere.


Not white knighting, I think i'd have to be a guy to do that lol. Just a fellow cornfed oklahoma boy lover lol. :nerd:


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh God too much Uso ass crack - why couldn't Paige have an ass crack slip like that.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Did the screen blackout for anyone else?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Color me surprised, another heel actually won.

Still doesn't excuse Swagger's booking.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey, another face lost. How about that.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Make that two heels that won tonight.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

:jbl Really referencing Larry the Cable Guy? LOL..Figured the deafening silence of him on Raw a few weeks ago would send a solid message of how unpopular he is...


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

So glad they blacked that out.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Yes it does, and yes she can, a whole gang of us are going up there to backhand them on his behalf. I'd probably take it too far though, and can't afford the flight lol.


Or we could pay Orton to do it OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

did the screen just go black for anybody else during that pin?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Let's do this.


Brock Lesnar - LET'S DO THIS !!!: http://youtu.be/sl_JNTCNH2k

Fuck this app.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Critically acclaimed documentary


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Far too little Mizdow involvement there


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Why the black out?


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

Mizdow more over than Roman can ever dream of being.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This mic foley one is old isn't it?
hwy do they act like its new
i hate how they do this


terrible booking
let the MIz alone beat the Uso's without ever taking is Sandow


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

TrueUnderdog said:


> did the screen just go black for anybody else during that pin?


It did for me too, I was wondering if was the same for everyone.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So some saw a blackout (me included) and some saw Uso-crack? lol


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Stopped watching the MNW series a while ago, are they really doing another Foley episode? :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Hey, another face lost. How about that.


A roll up is hardly fucking comparable to a goddamn SQUASH MATCH after said face has been on a winning streak. 

ut


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't care if he's considered a comedic jobber, GIVE SANDOW A WWE TITLE REIGN


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

:banderas


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So some saw a blackout (me included) and some saw Uso-crack? lol


Glad I got the one sec blackout lol didn't want Uso Crack


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Those date websites are creepy.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Alicia win + Miz win = :clap


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So how's the show been so far?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

good thing they dropped the ANOM raw GM
I think everyone shitting on it, mad them reconsider


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> :banderas


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

20+ min main event? Nice.


----------



## Sandman0023 (Dec 23, 2014)

My first post. Glad to join up and discuss Pro Wrestling. Can't wait for this match.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Bet if Hogan wasn't available they would've had "Guy Who Played The Kid Who Stuck his Tongue to a Flagpole in a Movie 20 Years Ago" as their guest host.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"We have a somewhat celebrity from the 80s in the crowd.......exploit that shit!" :vince3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> A roll up is hardly fucking comparable to a goddamn SQUASH MATCH after said face has been on a winning streak.
> 
> ut


When was Swagger on a winning streak? Plus look at the booking for most of the undercard. It wouldn't surprise me next week if Swagger won in a squash match against Fandango. Why? Because they don't know what they're doing besides for the two guys they like.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Has Bray ever actually called them his fireflies? JBL says that EVERY week and I've never heard Wyatt say it.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> So how's the show been so far?


Depends. What's your opinion of this man? :cena2


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

tommo010 said:


> :banderas


mate could you send me a PM with all those pics :yum:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I've watched 10 seconds of tonight's show and have no interest in turning back. What I'm reading makes me want to blow my brains out.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> When was Swagger on a winning streak? Plus look at the booking for most of the undercard. It wouldn't surprise me next week if Swagger won in a squash match against Fandango. Why? Because they don't know what they're doing besides for the two guys they like.


THAT'S THE FUCKING POINT.

YOU CAN'T COMPARE SWAGGER BEING SQUASHED TO ONE OF THE USOS LOSING BY A FAULTY ASS ROLL UP.

Jesus fucking Christ, did you read my reply? Please do, because you missed the ENTIRE point of my response.

Unless you can guarantee Swagger going over someone next week, then don't respond to me trying to explain or excuse his shitstain booking. Don't.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Wyatt, shut the fuck up.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> Those date websites are creepy.


Probably how WF got half their members

:maury


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I used to love Bray Wyatt, but he's starting to bore the fuck out of me.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

We're gonna get Bray singing christmas songs for half an hour.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I really do hate the What chants.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

What chants?!?!?!? Really?!?! SMDH.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Wyatt main eventing? Not sure how I feel


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

GOAT Wyatt with a great promo.

Is THAT coherent enough for you fuckboys?


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Yea. Pretty much over this crowd.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Wyatt, shut the fuck up.


Ya, lets take away the mic from one of the best mic workers in the company. Fantastic idea I say


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Sandman0023 said:


> My first post. Glad to join up and discuss Pro Wrestling. Can't wait for this match.


You have no idea what you've gotten yourself into here.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> We're gonna get Bray singing christmas songs for half an hour.


Wouldn't mind him doing those Rock concerts :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice crown Bray.

"Have you met your king m'lady?"


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So is this the main event tonight?


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

WWE sucks


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Ambrose got the same reaction Roman got. This crowd is the same


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Betcha Ambrose has a candy cane kendo stick with him.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ambrose, the resident hardcore wrestler! :mark:


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hopefully this match delivers like it should.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

"In this world there is no santa clause"

WWE just lost their Mattel sponsorship!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

What A Maneuver said:


> I really do hate the What chants.


Yes i find it disrespectful to screech out what like a fucking duck during promos gets on my tits soo much. The what chants AREN'T FUNNY stop it for fuck sake


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Ambrose got the same reaction Roman got. This crowd is the same


You didn't hear the "we want Ambrose" chants right before his music hit?


----------



## Sandman0023 (Dec 23, 2014)

I can handle it. I hope. I have loved this business since I was a kid. Going to be cool to discuss with other fans.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Ambrose got the same reaction Roman got. This crowd is the same


"Ambrose sucks!" "Boring" "Daniel Bryan"

No

"We want Ambrose!"

Yes


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Was this tonight?


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Should have had Ambrose come out in his ugly Christmas jumper


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Was this tonight?


Nah, that was Hogan's bday a few months back.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I skipped mostly all of this.
I assume it's Bray VS Ambrose in the Miracle Street match or whatever?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

bonkertons said:


> You didn't hear the "we want Ambrose" chants right before his music hit?


Must of been taking a dump since this thats what this show is tonight


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Long before Kevin Nash let Hulk Hogan pin him with the push of a finger, Shawn Michaels Vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley *12/22*/97


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Was this tonight?


Nah that was Hogan day.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Ambrose - Main eventing Raw's and PPV's 
Rollins - WWE's top heel, current MITB holder and main eventing Raw's and PPVs 
Reigns - Having Midcard matches with The Big Slow



But Reigns has better booking and is main eventing Wrestlemania 



LOL gimmie a break


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> Ambrose got the same reaction Roman got.


Yeah, other than the fact that he got "we want ambrose" chants instead of "boring" and "Daniel Bryan" chants.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Is Ambrose still feuding with Rollins?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Bullydully said:


> Yeah, other than the fact that he got "we want ambrose" chants instead of "boring" and "Daniel Bryan" chants.


Not to mention Roman sucks unk2


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> "Ambrose sucks!" "Boring" "Daniel Bryan"
> 
> No
> 
> ...


He's still lashing out bless him, he'll accept it in time.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

bonkertons said:


> You didn't hear the "we want Ambrose" chants right before his music hit?


I didn't because I muted my TV because the "what?" chants completely ruined Wyatt's promo for me.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Ambrose main evented two PPV's & now this Christmas episode.

That's pretty dope to be honest.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Bullydully said:


> Yeah, other than the fact that he got "we want ambrose" chants instead of "boring" and "Daniel Bryan" chants.


Yea from the 5 smart guys sitting in the front row. Last week there were we want roman chants too.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> Nah that was Hogan day.


"Party's over, grandpa."


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas chants :|


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brandough said:


> Ambrose - Main eventing Raw's and PPV's
> Rollins - WWE's top heel, current MITB holder and main eventing Raw's and PPVs
> Reigns - Having Midcard matches with The Big Slow
> 
> ...


Roman's also been out for a couple of months with an injury. That's affected his booking more than anything. But lets leave that out of the conversation, I guess.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Merry Christmas chants. How nice of the crowd.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Brandough said:


> Ambrose - Main eventing Raw's and PPV's
> Rollins - WWE's top heel, current MITB holder and main eventing Raw's and PPVs
> Reigns - Having Midcard matches with The Big Slow
> 
> ...


Reigns has won every match, he'd be main eventing now if it wasn't for his injury, if you don't think he's already been pencilled in to win the rumble then you're not the brightest.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Gojira_Shinigami said:


> Is Ambrose still feuding with Rollins?


Nope, was settled at Survivor Series PPV despite it being a Wyatt interference and not an actual feud resolution...guess you can only hate one guy at a time in the WWE


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

'Merry Christmas' chant huh.

Surprised I can't ever remember that happening.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Man I am still pissed that this Wyatt feud has absolutely killed Ambrose's momentum. Ambrose and Rollins were so hot at the time and they killed it.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

At least Ambrose got a good reaction. Sick of this crowd crapping all over everything.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Was this tonight?


No, that happened weeks ago actually.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Nothing will top the Wee TLC matche but this is fucking hilarious


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ambrose is dominating in his feud against Bray.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

that tree is gonna explode and cost Ambrose the match isn't it?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Be careful this time ambrose.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ambrose afraid of TVs now :chlol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Who puts the table BACK underneath the ring?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Was this tonight?


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Yup the Attitude Era was trash just like Ambrose's era.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Prayer Police said:


> Who puts the table BACK underneath the ring?


Heel heat. Babyface pop when he gets it back out.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

That throw was type reckless by Bray :lol


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lol. The table didn't break.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

That reminded me of Punk's table botch for a second.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

I love how everything has a damn bow on it. 

That was all Stephanie, wasn't it? :frankielol


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

something better happen if im staying awake


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Who gets someone a chair for christmas?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

cavs25 said:


> Ambrose afraid of TVs now :chlol


As long as he stays away from randomly placed TVs that are working under the ring....


----------



## Sandman0023 (Dec 23, 2014)

Gotta love a gift with a steel chair in it. That is the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Pretty good spot there.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Dean's reaction to the chair gift was priceless.

That said, I can't take this kind of shit anymore. These cheesy gimmick matches need to go away.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cole, speak english.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brutal.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Let's Go Ambrose chants

Overall, the crowd is really weak, though.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sting is 55 :lol


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

"quit adding fake crowd noise to Smackdown"



Lmfaooooooo


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

A "Stop Adding Fake Noise to Smackdown" sign lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

The last time, IMO, wwe did anything christmas related well...


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

This dude Bray is a fucking missile jesus.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> Sting is 55 :lol


lol You saw that too? It's weird to think he's that old.


----------



## Sandman0023 (Dec 23, 2014)

Bray Wyatt will be a Mid Card loser in a short time. That would be a huge waste if it happens.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bray went babyface for about 5 secs.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

is that a homeless man in the crowd?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

R.I.P. ringside Christmas trees. :'(

But at least the candy cane kendo stick is alive and well.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Did JBL say Christmas couldn't get a pop? :lmao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Roman Empire said:


> lol You saw that too? It's weird to think he's that old.


It was just so random :lol


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

This match is not what I expected it to be


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Killer clothesline.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How many fucking TLC rematches were on this show tonight?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

LARIATOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Bray looking strong in this match.


----------



## Sandman0023 (Dec 23, 2014)

No matter what kind of crap match these 2 get booked in they always rise above and produce a great match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dat lariat by Bray. Jesus Christ. :O


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a great TREE match this has been!

fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dude in the Vikings jersey might get thrown out with those funny ass signs.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Pretty impressive clothesline by Bray :clap


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So this RAW is shit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

ironcladd1 said:


> Sting is 55 :lol


Sting is 55 and looks way better than a 49 year old taker.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

TripleG said:


> How many fucking TLC rematches were on this show tonight?


4-5? lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I like both these guys, but there are just too many rest spots in their matches.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose was like....


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

You'd think wyatt would see that clothesline coming by now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is this match ever going to end?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Sting is 55 and looks way better than a 49 year old taker.


I agree. Somebody in the crowd held up a sign saying that.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

2Spooky4Me


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice spot


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ambrose channeling Sting with the interchanging right-hand punches and right-hand backfists, then Punk with the running bulldog from out of the corner, then McGuinness with the pendulum lariat, then Sandman with the White Russian Legsweep and then New Jack with the 187.

I take it his new gimmick is basically the white Shang Tsung? :tyson


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This is going on far too long. And they're probably continuing this feud, I just...fpalm


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I felt sorry for the people who bought TLC, because WWE is giving almost the same exact PPV tonight.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Is this match ever going to end?


Three hours is such a drag


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bray and dean do put on a great match ups

but of couse Dean is getting buried, another loss

canat have him more popular than Reings right Vince 

FFS


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice Rock Bottom on the ladder Bray.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> I felt sorry for the people who bought TLC, because WWE is giving almost the same exact PPV tonight.


I know right? :lol


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Just woke up
Is that a candy cane in the ring?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Deans got the best elbow drop in a very long time


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

LMAOO


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

BRUH WYATT winning in this this feud, guiz! 8*D


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Captain Edd said:


> Just woke up
> Is that a candy cane in the ring?


Nope. You're high. :cool2


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Is there a clause in Ambrose's contract that says he can't win ever?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Ambrose losses more than Cena wins. God this company can't book anything. NXT kills the main roster lol.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh god.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> I felt sorry for the people who bought TLC, because WWE is giving almost the same exact PPV tonight.


Ya subscribed to the network....Thats whats so strange to me now...the PPVs used to be the thing the tv shows made you salivate for..that feud finally coming to a head and usually *being resolved*. Sure there was a lot of dancing around feuds and usually some brawls but not this repetition of straight up, clean finishes... PPVs now are just a slightly better Raw IMO.....


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

dat finish...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ambrose lost again no way WWE is going to make this the 2015 Royal Rumble winner too many loses how can we believe he can beat Lesnar?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's how he lost? Really?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

And Ambrose loses again.

Fantastic job of giving Ambrose some credibility in 2014, WWE. fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dean always loses in stupid ways. Makes me think they are doing the Daniel Bryan booking to him.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ambrose just jobbed to a candy cane kendo stick. :lmao

Don't have much hope for 2015.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

RatedR10 said:


> Is there a clause in Ambrose's contract that says he can't win ever?


booked better than Reigns apparently.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Come back for the main event only to be greeted by Ambrose getting bitched out _again_. Can this motherfucker win some big matches please? Holy fucking shit.

Are they purposefully trying to make people not fucking care about this guy?


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Man they sure love killing Ambrose's momentum.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

And now Ambrose once again used Cactus Jack's Cactus Elbow, thus cementing his white Shang Tsung gimmick. 8*D



Jack Thwagger said:


> This is going on far too long. And they're probably continuing this feud, I just...fpalm


But it was a pretty fun match, though. :\


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Good Main Event


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Whelp...time for bed. Night all!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That was pointless.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE

ONE MORE RAW TO GO FOR THE YEAR


GOODNIGHT


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Bray Wyatt
Candy Cane Specialist


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> So this RAW is shit.


It's diarrhea. Rollins losing, that stupid bunny segment, random Fandango victory(I'm sure this one really pissed you off), shampoo commercial Samoan Cena winning a match by countout, _*two!*_ boring divas matches.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ambrose losing here was no problem, but I hope the feud is over. Nothing they can really do from here on.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

That made Roman look strong :vince5


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It's all about making Roman look strong and making Ambrose and Rollins look like the biggest cunts imaginable. 

That's what it boils down to.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Merry Christmas guys xxx night


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So, I missed nothing right? Been watching MNF.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Good main event. Episode was a bit better than I expected.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Folks complain about Dean-O's momentum*

*Completely forget to realize that he's the real winner because he goes home with Renee every night*

:I


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> So, I missed nothing right? Been watching MNF.


You didn't miss anything. E&C apparently are gonna be there next week tho.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

this sucked. ut


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Neuron said:


> It's diarrhea. Rollins losing, that stupid bunny segment, *random Fandango victory(I'm sure this one really pissed you off)*, shampoo commercial Samoan Cena winning a match by countout, _*two!*_ boring divas matches.


Damn right it did. :fuckedup

Whoever booked that shit can rot in Satan's asshole for an eternity.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Best part of RAW was the commercial advertising Smackdown going back to Thursday.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> Ambrose losing here was no problem, but I hope the feud is over. Nothing they can really do from here on.


It really is done now. I've had my fill. Time for a new feud for both of them. If they keep it going it just stinks of 'well we don't know what else to do with them' and that aint good.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Ambrose might as well turn heel. He isn't getting pushed over Cena, Reigns, Orton, or Bryan.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> It was just so random :lol


I know, he needs to make another appearance soon, having him show up at SS and then bailing is just stupid/odd.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The worst part is _how_ Ambrose loses. It's always in the fucking most ridiculous way possible. Magic fuckin' Holograms, TV's...

He was essentially beaten by candy tonight.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

I know it might not matter as much because of his gimmick, but Dean Ambrose has lost an awful lot of matches for this early in his singles run.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> So, I missed nothing right? Been watching MNF.


Nothing much other than Cena vs Rollins, Harper vs Ziggler, and Wyatt vs Ambrose being decent matches, especially the latter two. Nothing to note in storyline advancement.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

They really don't want Ambrose getting a big win do they? Lost count the amount of times they've ruined a good Ambrose main event with an shitty ending.


----------



## damnbrose (Sep 25, 2014)

did ambrose piss someone off backstage or? Because there is no logical explanation for his booking. fpalm


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Im going to admit i liked raw tonight. Its started off pretty bad [Cena] then steadily got
better over the course of-the-show.

[1]The ziggler/harper match was amazing. Man is zig over like a mother trucker.
[2]Reigns/big show was pretty decent.
[3]Paige finally [I mean finally on raw]. The we want paige chants and reactions. The announce team acknowledging the reactions.
[4]The super fun x-mas street feet between ambrose/wyatt was great.
Minus the silly way wyatt got the win [Questionable booking]. But ambrose at the end really won.

Im not as picky as u guys are. And am more easily entertained.
Better than last years awful x-mas raw show.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

The loss adding up is not even the worst part. They fucked up his momentum so bad crowd goes silent. fpalm


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Ambrose is such a geek.


----------



## damnbrose (Sep 25, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> Ambrose is such a geek.


everytime he's on a main event whether raw or ppv they book him in the worst ways.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Was there any positive to the show tonight or was it just an utter Christmas eppie trainwreck?


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Was there any positive to the show tonight or was it just an utter Christmas eppie trainwreck?



just more useless fuckery. :serious:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Was there any positive to the show tonight or was it just an utter Christmas eppie trainwreck?


Ziggler retained the IC title in a good match. That's about it though. The matches weren't too bad tonight, but the booking was hilariously bad, as usual.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks... I actually changed the channel and didn't tune back in at all during the first segment. Usually I muddle through somehow but this is nearing the "break from the show" levels. I want to hold out hope for the RTWM but... it just seems Vince is completely clueless and HHH has been unable to get him to change his ways despite the success of NXT.


----------



## jaden85 (Aug 29, 2014)

Natalya vs Nikki feud? I think Natalya will go over Nikki then feud with Charlotte before or after Wrestlemania


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Brandough said:


> Ambrose - Main eventing Raw's and PPV's
> Rollins - WWE's top heel, current MITB holder and main eventing Ractw's and PPVs
> Reigns - Having Midcard matches with The Big Slow
> 
> ...


It's even funnier when you ask people how he's been shoved down their throat and the only respons anyone can come up with is a wrestlemania main event that hasn't happened. Cause the seth and orton midcard feuds he was having his last couple of months before he got hurt isn't a good response either :shrug

Raw was ok. I've seen worst. Seth getting pinned was stupid. All this time protecting him and Cena gets a rub off of him ugh. Dolph looking like a Superstar out there again is good. He got promo time and a good match. WWE really is investing in him at the moment. I.c title hasn't looked this good in a long time. Main event was fun, no main event tag team match & no Cena closing the show is always welcomed. Poor dean still can't get a win but was allowed to close the show strong at least


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Ravensflock88 said:


> It's even funnier when you ask people how he's been shoved down their throat and the only respons anyone can come up with is a wrestlemania main event that hasn't happened. Cause the seth and orton midcard feuds he was having his last couple of months before he got hurt isn't a good response either :shrug
> 
> Raw was ok. I've seen worst. *Seth getting pinned was stupid. All this time protecting him and Cena gets a rub off of him ugh. *Dolph looking like a Superstar out there again is good. He got promo time and a good match. WWE really is investing in him at the moment. I.c title hasn't looked this good in a long time. Main event was fun, no main event tag team match & no Cena closing the show is always welcomed. Poor dean still can't get a win but was allowed to close the show strong at least


I agree with you but, Cena is heading into a match with Brock. The guy who beat the Undertaker's streak and beat Cena with 16 german suplexes.

Kayfabe wise they need to make him look strong. Beating Rollins looks strong I guess... so maybe it's a compliment to Rollins... maybe


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I still don't get why Alicia Fox is a face..


----------



## the mockingtators (Dec 23, 2014)

Check out our youtube channel for our thoughts on all things WWE

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCVWkq9KBJxgBYqMP1Q8zWg


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Lariatoh! said:


> I agree with you but, Cena is heading into a match with Brock. The guy who beat the Undertaker's streak and beat Cena with 16 german suplexes.
> 
> Kayfabe wise they need to make him look strong. Beating Rollins looks strong I guess... so maybe it's a compliment to Rollins... maybe


I guess my main problem is if Cena has to look strong he should not have been facing seth tonight. They put themselves in these situations. Seth is their top heel that hasn't been fully established yet but cena takes out him and his security. Unecessary match booking. Not even a dq finish. It was just weird.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ravensflock88 said:


> It's even funnier when you ask people how he's been shoved down their throat and the only respons anyone can come up with is a wrestlemania main event that hasn't happened.


I'll bite:

1. Superstar of the Year (it was rigged for storyline purposes, the beginning of his Rumble push and had his return to accept it. He wouldn't have been there if they didn't book him to win it and make his return.), when having only 1 singles PPV match. Beating out a guy who beat the Streak and Cena clean for the belt.

2. Roman was forced into the 'leader of the Shield'. Made sure he was the center guy in stare downs with the Wyatts and Evolution, even had Ambrose/Seth step forward after Reigns is positioned. Why was he the leader, as he is the least talented of the 3? Why was he positioned after the split to be in title matches and face off with HHH (which he failed to live up to, so they scraped it)?

3. He has been booked stronger than ANYONE in 2014 on the main roster (so no Brock), even Cena. No singles losses, no clean losses at all (The Wyatt pin isn't a clean loss). Why him?

'The Juggernaut' :cole 'The Roman Empire' :vince3 

After Mania: 'Today marks the beginning of the REIGN of ROMAN' :lawler

We can debate if he is forced or not, but it will all be revealed at the Rumble. He isn't ready, yet they are doing it. That's forced.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> I still don't get why Alicia Fox is a face..


Paige betrayed her and they had a mini-feud.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I'll bite:
> 
> 1. Superstar of the Year (it was rigged for storyline purposes, the beginning of his Rumble push and had his return to accept it. He wouldn't have been there if they didn't book him to win it and make his return.), when having only 1 singles PPV match. Beating out a guy who beat the Streak and Cena clean for the belt.
> 
> ...


This, all this.


----------



## PoTayToh (Oct 30, 2014)

I was expecting the steel chair to explode in Ambrose's face


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Ambrose lost a-fucking-gain? 

WHAT THE FUCK

Go fuck yourselves WWE. He's going to completely become irrelevant because he cannot win, how is he supposed to stay over?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I debated attending this show live, and boy I'm glad I chose to stay home. I believe this is the first time I have ever skipped literally every segment on Raw...Jeeeeeesus chrriiiisssttt...


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

The Ziggler/Harper match was decent. The rest was pretty much junk. Didn't really care for the ME as it was more or less the two of them throwing each other into things.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

So glad I don't watch raw anymore I was falling asleep reading the results


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ziggler is really hitting his stride - he cut a fairly good promo today and continues to pull off good matches as he did with Harper. He's gotten really over with the casuals and it comes to no surprise that some smarks are now turning on him because he's a face that gets booked strong and resiliently and it isn't cool to like such a guy apparently. It really is amazing how a year ago at this time, he was a massive geek in terms of his placement on the card and now he's one of the main guys as it stands. I'll enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

DVR didn't fuckin record RAW, oh well, seeing by all of the negative reactions and reviews I honestly don't care.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

Shit show. Finger hardly ever left the fast forward button.

Can't believe Rollins just lost like it was nothing to Cena, what a waste.


Only plus I really saw was Ryback getting a pretty big pop and looking strong.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

I know that X-mas RAW shows are utter garbagge,but this one was so shit.
The only positive thing was the match between Ziggler and Harper. Two beasts right there.

And LOL for Fandanghole beating Swagger. The guy is booked to lose to a dancing guy :fpalm


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> DVR didn't fuckin record RAW, oh well, seeing by all of the negative reactions and reviews I honestly don't care.


Even DVR knew this shit Raw was gonna be an abortion


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RAW is just filler now. Nothing happens unless it's on PPV smh


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Loved Ziggy/Harper. Cena/Rollins was pretty good too, and as much as I didn't like Rollins losing clean, with Cena facing Brock at the Rumble, he has to look strong going into that.

Wasn't really feeling Ambrose/Wyatt, as much as I like them both. It's becoming overkill now with their gimmick matches.

Please be the last of the fucking bunny, and the Rhodes Brothers losing to that thing too.fpalm Swagger losing in two minutes to the new Fandango was just stupid too.

"We want Paige" was nice to hear though, as was Nattie going over another Bella. Tyson wearing a Nikki hat though.:lmao


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Decent show.

What I liked:

- The crowd. "boring chants" during Reigns match and "Roman sucks" during divas match is exactly what we need. Hope wwe will change their plans on pushing him.
- And again, the crowd. Paige got an awesome reaction. Are wwe that blind that they decided to ignore Paiges talent and popularity?
- Rusev once again showing that he's better on the mic than Reigns.
- Luke Harper
- Bray getting a clean win over Ambrose. 


What i didn't like:
- Swagger losing to Fanjobber
- fact that Ryback will eventually be buried by Rusev.
- Harper not winning the belt back. Ziggler doesn't need IC title.
- Usos still on raw
- Ascention promos
- End of the show that spoiled Brays win.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So let me try to figure out some of this booking: 

- Seth Rollins jobs to John Cena at TLC under ridiculous circumstances. He gets his win back the next night by forming an alliance with Paul Heyman & Brock Lesnar. How do they follow that up? By having Cena beat Rollins the very next week! 

OK, what was the point of having Rollins win last week if you were just going to turn around and feed him to Cena again? What was the point of even having these two matches on Raw if the end result was just going to be "Cena Wins, LOL!"? If there are no consequences to the heels winning and Cena is just going to beat him the next week, then why should I even care about the matches in the first place? 

- To build on that, what was the point of having three Bray Vs. Ambrose matches over an 8 day stretch? How many overblown gimmick matches does a person need over the course of just over a week? And like Cena/Rollins, they went into that hot potato of wins phase: Bray wins, Dean wins, Bray wins: What was the point of having Bray win at the PPV just to have Dean beat him later that same week only to just turn around and go right back to where they were 8 days ago? 

I used to complain about them trading wins through spamming rematches at consecutive PPVs, but we're at a point where we're getting match trilogies in an 8 day span! That's ridiculous! 

To further build off of the bad booking: 

- OK, we ALL know that Roman Reigns is the chosen one, right? So why is he winning by count out and Dolph Ziggler is getting these heroic come from behind victories? Based on what I'm seeing, I'd say Ziggler is the one in line for a Mania push and not the guy I KNOW is getting the Mania push? I mean if you want to ram Roman down our throats, at least try to make him look good. 

- Adam Rose beats up the Bunny week after week, but they remain friends, but not Rose has officially turned heel because he REALLY beat up the bunny this time...ok. Not exactly a slow burn payoff, but rather repeating the same thing multiple times and then telling us the last one was the one that really mattered. But who knows, they might be friends again on next week's show. 

The writing in this show just gives me a headache.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I wasn't able to download RAW these last two weeks, so I decided to just check the results and some segments on WWE.com. I'm surprised and pleased to say it was actually more enjoyable than skimming through a full episode. I thought I'd never stop watching, but I like it a lot this way :toomanykobes


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I still can't believe I watched the entire thing from start to finish.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

Not the best RAW's of the year. Booking of this show was quite weird.

Roman vs Big Show won't benefit neither of these guys and their match was ridiculous. Big Show delivers all the offense until Roman does only his signature moves and wins via count-out. This is kind of stuff that won't get Roman over. Also the crowd reaction was pretty bad. I think dirtsheets will write tomorrow that Vince is not happy with the reaction Roman gets but frankly, what you can expect when you book him like this?

Cena vs Rollins was again the match of the night. Cena looked really strong, which is acceptable, since he's competing for the WWE Championship in five weeks. 

To be honest, Ambrose vs Wyatt wasn't very good match. The start of the match was fine but it kind of dragged towards the end. Also the finish was quite bizarre.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Naomi was fucking awesome. :zayn3

AND DID I HEAR THAT RIGHT??? *NEX*T MONDAY ASCENSION DEBUT??? :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

NeyNey said:


> Naomi was fucking awesome. :zayn3
> 
> AND DID I HEAR THAT RIGHT??? *NEX*T MONDAY ASCENSION DEBUT??? :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


Yeah that's what I heard, too bad I won't be able to watch next week, I'll be at the Holiday Tour show.


----------



## Carlito_mfc (Sep 6, 2006)

Missed opening segment, turned it on to Cena/Rollins, heard Harper/Ziggler and Ambrose/Wyatt was happening and switched it off. 3 rematches no thanks.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Anyone catch Lana losing her accent a little? :lol


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

All I saw was the opening match and Rollins' continued burial (exact same repeat of Wyatt burial) and that was enough for me to stop watching.


----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)

That raw was painful...to watch. Ho Ho Hogan! fpalm more like no no no more hogan. best match of the night Ziggler vs Harper. Reigns match's ending was pointless.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm not going through this whole thread but I really hope somebody in here or on Raw made a Santa With Muscles reference when it came to Ho Ho Hogan. I'm suprised WWE never went with that name in the first place actually.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The show wasn't completely terrible, there were a few decent matches at least. Not much really advanced at all but it was the Xmas episode so I wasn't expecting anything at all to begin with.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Best RAW in weeks, seriously. Solid matches overall, each with a pretty decent amount of time. For once there was actual storyline progression and character development, and even better: very little Network or App plugging, or hashtag nonsense. Ziggler/Harper and Wyatt/Ambrose were both worthy rematches and solidified their respective feuds. Even the Cena/Rollins match made Rollins look strong in the loss, especially the commentary. It's not everyday that JBL says that someone has the potential to "...be the man".


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

i never bother watching xmas episodes as there wayyyy to kiddy orientated for my liking.

with the episode it like wwe more then ever wants to pander to kids and having the good guys win or if lose they get upper hand after (ambrose/wyatt)

didnt watch as i KNEW (and i gather most of you) that the good guys were gunna win tonight. 

Also a "miracle on 34th street fight" was BOUND to be cheesy and cringeworthy and it was was them falling into xmas trees etc.

the biggest turn off thou was hogan....that pic of him in the santa outfit in those shades made my question why i even bother watching it was a bloody joke.


----------

